# Baltimore Protests



## Dakota

It is supposed to actually be tomorrow but they already have people climbing on cars and throwing things at vehicles. Not all press sources are giving the true picture.  It could get worse, in fact, I'd bet on it. 

If you had plans this weekend to visit Baltimore, I'd suggest you find something else to do.

Hogan has sent 32 troopers to help Baltimore control the crowds.  

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/ma...eace-during-gray-protests-20150423-story.html

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/04/23/baltimore-freddie-gray-protests/26253743/


----------



## Hank

I hate Baltimore.


----------



## Dakota

Hank said:


> I hate Baltimore.



If this goes as bad as I think it could, there might not be much left Hank.  I fear for these officers having to enter such hatred and anger.  

Video attached and I will warn you all, there is foul language.  
*
Warning: This video is raw and the language is not bleeped out.*

http://benswann.com/fk-you-fk-that-and-fk-cnn-baltimore-protester-grabs-reporter-mic/


----------



## ginwoman

It is so ignorant to destroy your own home


----------



## Lurk

ginwoman said:


> It is so ignorant to destroy your own home



Most of the violent protesters won't be domestic.  They'll be imported professionals.


----------



## PJay

Here we go again....going to be a rowdy Spring and Summer, I predict.


----------



## Escalade14

Baltimore has now become Ferguson 2.0.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Escalade14 said:


> Baltimore has now become Ferguson 2.0.



With better places to loot and burn.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

This is not Ferguson. Buildings aren't being burned down and protestors are (mostly) peaceful.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Chris0nllyn said:


> This is not Ferguson. Buildings aren't being burned down and protestors are (mostly) peaceful.



For now


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Bay_Kat said:


> For now



It's been 5 days. 

Baltimore Police confirmed there were 2 arrests, and everyone else has been peaceful.
https://twitter.com/BaltimorePolice/status/591385708369223680

When should we expect buildings to burn?


----------



## Monello

Chris0nllyn said:


> When should we expect buildings to burn?



Next full moon.


----------



## Dakota

Chris0nllyn said:


> It's been 5 days.
> 
> Baltimore Police confirmed there were 2 arrests, and everyone else has been peaceful.
> https://twitter.com/BaltimorePolice/status/591385708369223680
> 
> When should we expect buildings to burn?



Tonight the crowd has gotten bigger and tomorrow several others are expected to come in.  We will see how the weekend pans out there.


----------



## Hijinx

Dakota said:


> Tonight the crowd has gotten bigger and tomorrow several others are expected to come in.  We will see how the weekend pans out there.



It gives them something to do besides hanging around the Block ogling the strippers.


----------



## Bay_Kat

My thought is, as long as they're still protesting, they aren't getting what they want, the longer they don't get what they want, the angrier they become...let the looting and burning begin. No justice, no peace.


----------



## Dakota

Bay_Kat said:


> My thought is, as long as they're still protesting, they aren't getting what they want, the longer they don't get what they want, the angrier they become...let the looting and burning begin. No justice, no peace.



I tell you what burns me is that I have seen arrestees fight and thrash about when arrested.  I even know of an instance where a woman in custody broke out the back of a police car window here locally either with her head or foot - she thrashed so much.  She was as high as a kite.  

The man killed was known to police and has a pretty strong record of illegal activity prior to this incident to include distribution and possession not marijuana, so was he on a substance?  

The pendulum is already swinging that cop = bad and known criminal = innocent victim before even toxicology reports are back.  The police department isn't saying a word at all and if the officer is found "not guilty" what will happen in Baltimore at that time?  Will it be another Fergusion?  

Nobody listens to facts and all this racial tension seems to cloud views.  Even the major was blasting the police department and if anyone should be on board with investigating for the purpose of learning more, it should be her.


----------



## officeguy

Chris0nllyn said:


> This is not Ferguson. Buildings aren't being burned down and protestors are (mostly) peaceful.



Wait for the announcement that the investigation concluded that he broke his own neck.


----------



## Dakota

officeguy said:


> Wait for the announcement that the investigation concluded that he broke his own neck.



That doesn't even sound right in a sense but he had no other marks indicating he was beaten and the press is making it out that a white cop beat him & broke his neck... so are many protestors.  Who was responsible for him once he was place in the paddy wagon?  Just days before they put out an order saying that anyone riding in the paddy wagon had to be seat belted, why?  because that is a rough ride even when your feet and hands aren't in shackles.  But what happens when you cannot get the arrestee to calm down to get them seat belted in?  Could they have called for a caged car?  

I just think there are so many unanswered questions at this point but it does sound like things went horribly wrong once he was placed in that paddy wagon.


----------



## Dakota

Another thought (that seems to happen after I post) is that he was tased.  Did he fall and hit his head?  Could he be one of those freak people who are seriously injured as a result of being tased?  

Being tased hurts far more than expected.  It causes every muscle to constrict and can cause cardiac arrest and, there are cases of death as a result of being tased.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDpteEfB2-o 

Either he died from the tasing or that horrible paddy wagon ride but I am not willing to jump on board and say the officer beat him to death, yet.


----------



## Tech

Dakota said:


> Another thought (that seems to happen after I post) is that he was tased.  Did he fall and hit his head?  Could he be one of those freak people who are seriously injured as a result of being tased?
> 
> Being tased hurts far more than expected.  It causes every muscle to constrict and can cause cardiac arrest and, there are cases of death as a result of being tased.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDpteEfB2-o
> 
> Either he died from the tasing or that horrible paddy wagon ride but I am not willing to jump on board and say the officer beat him to death, yet.



If he was handcuffed and placed inside the paddy wagon without a seat belt and taken for "a ride", is it the cops fault? Rode the back of ambulances for 20 years, we had EMTs injured while doing it, the bucket zigged when they thought it would zag.


----------



## Dakota

Tech said:


> If he was handcuffed and placed inside the paddy wagon without a seat belt and taken for "a ride", is it the cops fault? Rode the back of ambulances for 20 years, we had EMTs injured while doing it, the bucket zigged when they thought it would zag.



I would think that would be the responsibility of the transporting person.  I don't know if Baltimore has a uniformed officer driving the Patty wagon or a civilian, as so much has changed over the years, but whoever that person is should be responsible for the safety of the passengers.  

And Tech, you do bring up a very good point, I know many many EMTs injuried from transporting people to the hospital from the ambulance ride, now just imagine not having your hands available to brace your impact?

I just really have a gut feeling his injury was either from the taser or the ride, maybe even a combination of both but to blame the white arresting officer is a bit presumptuous.


----------



## glhs837

Tech said:


> If he was handcuffed and placed inside the paddy wagon without a seat belt and taken for "a ride", is it the cops fault? Rode the back of ambulances for 20 years, we had EMTs injured while doing it, the bucket zigged when they thought it would zag.



Yep. You can be pretty sure the driver has no skin in that game and would only ramp the ride up to " taken for a ride " levels if the were told to. Some departments have actually used this in the past as an unofficial jpunishment technique.


----------



## Dakota

Well, they have DESTROYED 2 police cars this evening and are rioting at Camden Yards vowing to shut the city down.  As I understand it, a game is going on and there is several videos of thugs smashing windows of cars in the area. I imagine there will be many unhappy game goers.  

Hopefully the rains will help with crowd control here shortly.    

http://www.wusa9.com/section/global/nation-now/

Told ya all it was going to get ugly.


----------



## Dakota

More footage.... http://foxbaltimore.com/news/featur...dows-in-Downtown-Baltimore.shtml#.VTwaJZN-fgA


----------



## Bay_Kat

http://video.foxnews.com/v/2554140788001/freddie-gray-protests-in-baltimore/?#sp=show-clips

This looks live, doesn't look like rain coming and there sure are a lot of cops.


----------



## Dakota

Actually on my "rain" statement, it really looks like all this rain is going to miss Baltimore tonight.  

This is going to costs us tax payers a fortune.


----------



## Lurk

Dakota said:


> Actually on my "rain" statement, it really looks like all this rain is going to miss Baltimore tonight.
> 
> This is going to costs us tax payers a fortune.



Maybe Hogan should tell the crowds that all expenses caused by this "demontration" will be eliminated from next month's EBT allotments across the board.


----------



## Restless

Our daughter and boyfriend are at the game. An announcement was made that no one can leave the stadium. It is simply too dangerous. I'm glad they are being kept inside until the police can get the situation under control. I believe the Mayor made the decision to keep the fans inside for safety. Unreal!


----------



## mamatutu

Restless said:


> Our daughter and boyfriend are at the game. An announcement was made that no one can leave the stadium. It is simply too dangerous. I'm glad they are being kept inside until the police can get the situation under control. I believe the Mayor made the decision to keep the fans inside for safety. Unreal!



Wow.  That is scary and disgusting.  If there were protests every time a person, black, white, or whoever, died during interaction with police, we would never be able to conduct our daily lives.  It has gotten beyond ridiculous.  I hope your daughter and her bf get home safely.  I know you must be worried.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chris0nllyn said:


> When should we expect buildings to burn?



Looks like now.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> Looks like now.



That can't be, these are peaceful protests.


----------



## Dakota

Restless said:


> Our daughter and boyfriend are at the game. An announcement was made that no one can leave the stadium. It is simply too dangerous. I'm glad they are being kept inside until the police can get the situation under control. I believe the Mayor made the decision to keep the fans inside for safety. Unreal!



Oh wow... keep us posted.  I know you have to be worried and they have to be beyond frightened.  

I don't know the latest news because I think I went to bed at 930ish.


----------



## Dakota

Facebook Users

Here is a bit of a video https://www.facebook.com/bmorearoundtownfan/videos/10153184771266276/?fref=nf

If you go to the search bar and type "Baltimore Protest"  (do not click the page titled this) but just hit enter, you will see many videos uploaded over night.  I have seen pictures of police in full riot gear - trash EVERYWHERE - it doesn't look like last night every turned back to so-called "peace." It sounds like they had to toss several cans of tear gas at the protestors.   

Twitter is also busy https://twitter.com/cmcampbell6/status/592153513653854209

This is our fricken state, now granted, the cess pool of our state but still OUR STATE.

Edit:  I see that at about 11 p.m. they put a helo up and told them to clear the street or be arrested - and the additional information was that they did get some/all streets cleared and blocked them.  

https://twitter.com/cmcampbell6/status/592167738967236608/video/1


----------



## kom526

If you listen hard, you can hear the strains of Kumbaya. To give credit to some folks, in most of the videos I have seen there are a couple of people telling the morons to stop and that what they are doing isn't going to help.

https://www.facebook.com/bmorearoundtown/videos/10202914038171282/?fref=nf


----------



## RPMDAD

Hope all is quieter there today, sonster and several of his friends are going to the 1:30 game today.


----------



## BOP

RPMDAD said:


> Hope all is quieter there today, sonster and several of his friends are going to the 1:30 game today.



Hope is not a plan.  Well, except for brainless zombie Obama voters.


----------



## kom526

Friend of mine is there now and said it is wall to wall Little League kids too.


----------



## edinsomd

In the past I would take my mom to Johns Hopkins University Hospital's eye clinic, pretty much city center in Baltimore. They are world class, simply amazing. Everyone one, with a single notable exception, I met with there was kind, friendly, professional, and had zero attitude, from parking attendants to PHDs.

I kept the gun under the car seat for the folks I might meet off campus.


----------



## BOP

http://www.stltoday.com/news/nation...cle_bce7eb12-f7f9-5761-998b-84da4e202d20.html

_BALTIMORE •  A protest over the death of Freddie Gray, who was critically injured in police custody, started peacefully with thousands marching through downtown streets before the demonstration turned violent and volatile._

_Meanwhile, a smaller "splinter group" looted a convenience store and threw tables and chairs through storefront windows, shattering the glass. One group smashed the window of a department store inside a downtown mall and, at one point, a protester tossed a flaming metal garbage can toward a line of police officers in riot gear as they tried to push back the crowd.

Earlier, a group of protesters smashed the windows of at least three police cars and got into fights with baseball fans outside a bar.

Police Commissioner Anthony Batts said roughly 1,200 officers were deployed downtown and across the city to try and keep the peace. At least five officers were injured and 12 people were arrested. Batts said he believes the "very violent agitators" are not from Baltimore._

They call it Mob Town for a reason.


----------



## mamatutu

Yes, I was reading today that many protesters were from out of town.  Who knows if the out of towners just have a mob mentality and love it, or if Sharpton or Soros were behind sending them in.  All I know is, watching the various videos today, the protesters truly acted like animals.  Did y'all see the one where a group of punks attacked a local reporter and robbed her?  Or, how about attacking innocent people just going about their biz trying to enjoy their life?  The thing that diminishes these 'protests' is the animals can't stay focused on the issue at hand.  They just use it as an excuse to be destructive.  There is something inherently wrong with that, and has nothing to do with police screwing up.


----------



## glhs837

Might be some agitators out of town, but if anyone believes that all the crap is from that, I got a bridge ferya.


----------



## awpitt

My son was supposed to go on a field trip to B-more today but the SMCPS cancelled it.


----------



## vraiblonde

edinsomd said:


> In the past I would take my mom to Johns Hopkins University Hospital's eye clinic, pretty much city center in Baltimore. They are world class, simply amazing. Everyone one, with a single notable exception, I met with there was kind, friendly, professional, and had zero attitude, from parking attendants to PHDs.
> 
> I kept the gun under the car seat for the folks I might meet off campus.



It always amazes me that Johns Hopkins, one of the most prestigious medical research facilities and teaching hospitals, is smack dab in the middle of a roached out ghetto.  How did that happen?


----------



## warneckutz

vraiblonde said:


> It always amazes me that Johns Hopkins, one of the most prestigious medical research facilities and teaching hospitals, is smack dab in the middle of a roached out ghetto.  How did that happen?



I've wondered the same thing... Cost?  More central location?


----------



## itsbob

"Earlier, a group of protesters smashed the windows of at least three police cars and got into fights with baseball fans outside a bar"

Got into fights outside a bar?? What a way for the media to water down what is actually happening.. 

The peaceful protestors were inciting the bar goers, and innocent bystanders to react.. they were throwing metal tables at the bystanders.. trash.. trash cans, and when one of the bystanders reacted a mob of 5 - 10 would jump that one person.  They did it SEVERAL times in a 4 or 5 minute period caught on video.. to say they "got into fights" makes it seem like those sitting at a restaurant are at fault too.  They weren't.

They show them all huddled defenseless in the bar, trying to render aid to somebody beat unconscious, being "protected" by unarmed security that did absolutely nothing to protect any of them.. but what would they be expected to do against a violent mob?


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> It always amazes me that Johns Hopkins, one of the most prestigious medical research facilities and teaching hospitals, is smack dab in the middle of a roached out ghetto.  How did that happen?



That's actually kind of a norm.. and usually the low income housing follows the building of the hospital.

For every doctor, nurse and professional in that building that commutes in, pays for parking and makes car payments every month there is another low income, minimum wage worker that can't afford the cost of parking a car at work, let alone paying for the car or the gas to get to work.. 

So, ALL of those low(er) income workers want to live within walking distance, or on a bus route that will get them to work every day.. 

The hospitals grow their own low income neighborhoods.. and the larger the hospital, the greater the need, the bigger the "roached out ghetto"


----------



## itsbob

I've been in the Johns Hopkins area several times over the years.. and I wouldn't walk from the Hospital campus to the Inner Harbor after the sunsets.. and we actually turned around during the day and went back and got the car.

Those are NOT good neighborhoods.


----------



## Misfit

itsbob said:


> Those are NOT good neighborhoods.



It’s the only place I’ve ever seen a hobo and a coed both drinking Starbucks.


----------



## migtig

We stayed at a hotel right next door to JH with the dogs.  We walked a couple of blocks to the dog park after dark.  Absolutely horrible.  Wound up carrying the dogs most of the way to the park and all the way back to the hotel so they wouldn't step in anything nasty or dangerous.  And also so we could quick step double time it back to the hotel.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

I bought hubby tickets to the Orioles vs Yankees game on Fathers Day.  Hopefully this crap will have cooled down some.  Although, he isn't driving, taking the bus with SMP&R Don't know if that's better or not, you see them turning over buses and cars all the damn time.


----------



## Bay_Kat

But where is Chris to tell us this is a peaceful protest and not Ferguson 2.0?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Bay_Kat said:


> But where is Chris to tell us this is a peaceful protest and not Ferguson 2.0?





Obviously there were some bad apples. People that crave doing bad things. 34 people were arrested, fights broke out, windows were smashed, cars damaged, stores vandalized, etc.

I did see many people asking them to stop, but no real good citizens stepping in when people were getting jumped by mobs. 

It's a shameful situation that will only bring attention to the riots and not the conversation the family wants to have. The family has asked for peace, and had it, until the weekend. 

Watching some of the videos made me want to hit people with bats, or cars, or other hard objects.



I get it though. People crave this. They say "the media portrays cops to be bad" and laments the media when covering every aspect except the fighting, looting, rioting, etc. Then those same people use the same media (that is now ignoring the original story to cover the chaos) they once lamented, to call out these groups of people as all being the same when, in reality, a large majority of them were peaceful, were not fighting, were not breaking ####.


----------



## glhs837

luvmygdaughters said:


> I bought hubby tickets to the Orioles vs Yankees game on Fathers Day.  Hopefully this crap will have cooled down some.  Although, he isn't driving, taking the bus with SMP&R Don't know if that's better or not, you see them turning over buses and cars all the damn time.





Damned if I would place my safety in such a situation in the hands of a bus driver.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

luvmygdaughters said:


> I bought hubby tickets to the Orioles vs Yankees game on Fathers Day.  Hopefully this crap will have cooled down some.  Although, he isn't driving, taking the bus with SMP&R Don't know if that's better or not, you see them turning over buses and cars all the damn time.



That's almost 2 months away.

Ferguson (which was worse than this) had 2 waves. First was a little over 2 weeks of unrest. The second (when the decision not to indict the officer came out) last a little over a week.

So, unless the decision not to indict these 6 officers happens then (Ferguson's second wave was 3 months after the first), he'll be fine.

A friend of mine was at the O's game yesterday with no issues.


----------



## b23hqb

And the most high and honorable mayor of Baltimore will allow those that wish to destroy the "space" to do it. How nice. Perhaps they can destroy her house.

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/tom-bl...ys-protesters-who-wish-can-have-space-destroy
http://fusion.net/story/126587/the-...ltimore-protesters-space-to-destroy-property/

What no one expected is what Baltimore Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake admitted in a press conference on Sunday: *that she asked the Baltimore Police Department to “give those who wished to destroy space to do that*.”

The term Baltimoron has never had a clearer example.


----------



## Bay_Kat

b23hqb said:


> And the most high and honorable mayor of Baltimore will allow those that wish to destroy the "space" to do it. How nice. Perhaps they can destroy her house.
> 
> http://newsbusters.org/blogs/tom-bl...ys-protesters-who-wish-can-have-space-destroy
> http://fusion.net/story/126587/the-...ltimore-protesters-space-to-destroy-property/
> 
> What no one expected is what Baltimore Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake admitted in a press conference on Sunday: *that she asked the Baltimore Police Department to “give those who wished to destroy space to do that*.”
> 
> The term Baltimoron has never had a clearer example.



I had the TV on in the other room and heard this, thought I heard wrong. WTF?


----------



## Toxick

Well, this is happening.

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/ma...-ci-freddie-gray-sharpton-20150427-story.html





How about some gasoline for this fire!


----------



## Gilligan

Toxick said:


> Well, this is happening.
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/ma...-ci-freddie-gray-sharpton-20150427-story.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some gasoline for this fire!



Oh boy....Al to the rescue.


----------



## vraiblonde

Well it's just not a proper throwdown until Big Al shows up.


----------



## PJay

Bay_Kat said:


> I had the TV on in the other room and heard this, thought I heard wrong. WTF?



Are you watching? Heating up again. The way these officers are forming remind me of the movie 300.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Homesick said:


> Are you watching? Heating up again. The way these officers are forming remind me of the movie 300.



What channel are you watching, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## PJay

This is crazy. I swear I just cannot believe this..the cops are running from the people throwing bricks ( I think ) at them, then stopping for a moment to throw the bricks back...


----------



## PJay

Fox News Smith"s show


----------



## PJay

Why don't officers just go home? What good are they? Shoot them!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Homesick said:


> Why don't officers just go home? What good are they? Shoot them!



After what the mayor said?  They should.  I just heard them say that kids were sending something out on social media saying they were going to do a purge.  WTF?  That's some scary stuff. It's going to get worse as the evening goes on now.


----------



## catlingirl

Time for the national guard to get involved if the  rioters won't grow the hell up and stop being idiots. Jmo


----------



## Bay_Kat

These kids are taunting the cops, and those cops are showing great restraint.  A reported got hit in the face and is bleeding. Guess school just let out? Or was school closed for the funeral.  

On another note, I saw that a rep from the white house went to the funeral.  This didn't seem right to me.


----------



## Dakota

Toxick said:


> Well, this is happening.
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/ma...-ci-freddie-gray-sharpton-20150427-story.html
> 
> 
> How about some gasoline for this fire!



Surprised???  You know how it is, anytime they can insert more hatred in a situation, there they are.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I sure hope there isn't a cop in that car, they are on it like vultures on roadkill, unreal.


----------



## PJay

7 officers hurt


----------



## Dakota

They have injured 7 officers today.  They have broken bones and 1 is unconscious.  As I am watching now, they are dragging another 1 out of the thick and they are still throwing stuff at them.  

They need to get the National Guard in there to assist....


----------



## PJay

Bay_Kat said:


> I sure hope there isn't a cop in that car, they are on it like vultures on roadkill, unreal.



Yeah, then all of sudden flew away like something big was coming.


----------



## Bay_Kat

That mayor needs to go, she gave them an open invitation to do this.  She's responsible for the 7 cops getting hurt.


----------



## BOP

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/ma...-freddie-gray-gang-threat-20150427-story.html

Baltimore Police say they have received a "credible threat" that rival gangs have teamed up to "take out" law enforcement officers.

"Law enforcement agencies should take appropriate precautions to ensure the safety of their officers," police said.


----------



## Dakota

Now they are looting a CVS.


----------



## PJay

Tonight will be hell


----------



## Dakota

I hope the officer is out of that fully engulfed MTA police car.  It looks like they are getting ready to torch the MTA van also.  

They have already destroyed several Baltimore police cars and at least 1 D.O.C. van.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Homesick said:


> Tonight will be hell



I was thinking that too. Unbelievable. 



Dakota said:


> I hope the officer is out of that fully engulfed MTA police car.  *It looks like they are getting ready to torch the MTA van also*.
> 
> They have already destroyed several Baltimore police cars and at least 1 D.O.C. van.



They did, sickening.


----------



## MrZ06

a mother should never have to worry that her son will be killed by the police every time he commits a CRIME!


----------



## GregV814

reminds me of the events about this time in 1968 when NE D.C burned.....never was rebuilt....dumb bastards.....but they dont live here, they are "Community Activists" right????


----------



## Dakota

Bay_Kat said:


> They did, sickening.



I see that.  It looked like the fire department attempted to put out the fires but left... I wonder if they were being surrounded?  

PG County is going in to assist and Hogan just sent another 18 MSP officers in bringing the total to 50.  They say the National Guard hasn't been called in yet.  I guess they have to let this get worse.  

And MrZ06, 

That is what all this is about.


----------



## PJay

How long before this spreads across the country..


----------



## Dakota

The O's game is still on tonight.  Fox is saying if this isn't contained by night fall, it will be a very long night.


----------



## Dakota

Homesick said:


> How long before this spreads across the country..



I was just saying that a moment ago.  If they went to DC and started this in conjunction with Baltimore, it would be a mess.


----------



## Dakota

They have raised the number of MSP officers going in to 82.

And they have another Baltimore PD car surrounded - guess they are going to torch that one also.


----------



## Dakota

Shepard Smith is a giant liberal douche bag....


----------



## vraiblonde

Dakota said:


> The O's game is still on tonight.



That is insane.  Why wouldn't they cancel that game?


----------



## Dakota

vraiblonde said:


> That is insane.  Why wouldn't they cancel that game?



$$$$$$$ big money loss.  :shrug: 

See, if we were in charge, it would take them years to bury the bodies.  

Christy has to be all excited, here comes the swat team.    It looks like MSP's swat team.


----------



## Bay_Kat

"Baltimore Police Urge all Parents to Locate their Children and Bring them Home".   The parents are probably at home sleeping getting ready for their turn tonight.


----------



## Dakota

Bay_Kat said:


> "Baltimore Police Urge all Parents to Locate their Children and Bring them Home".   The parents are probably at home sleeping getting ready for their turn tonight.



Well... nothing says justice like looting Opioids from CVS and grabbing a greeting card on the way out! 

 

Fox and CNN has been steady on covering this for at least the past few hours and both networks are really questioning why they haven't cancelled tonight's game.


----------



## PJay

No National Guard will be called........for now


----------



## Bay_Kat

Homesick said:


> No National Guard will be called........for now



Give it time.


----------



## PJay

Bay_Kat said:


> Give it time.



yup. Shep reported that. I can't stop shaking my head..


----------



## General Lee

When are the police gonna start being the police? I mean come on, there are wild animals that escaped from the zoo and are wrecking havoc. Do Something!!


----------



## Dakota

General Lee said:


> When are the police gonna start being the police? I mean come on, there are wild animals that escaped from the zoo and are wrecking havoc. Do Something!!



The MAYOR told them to give the protestors room to protest - she basically gave them a full invite to act this way.


----------



## PJay

General Lee said:


> When are the police gonna start being the police? I mean come on, there are wild animals that escaped from the zoo and are wrecking havoc. Do Something!!



I have been screaming your words since 3pm. Still nothing being done.


----------



## General Lee

If I were a Baltimore resident, I'd be ashamed of my Mayor and the Police Department.


----------



## vraiblonde

This will become Hogan's fault, you watch and see.


----------



## vraiblonde

General Lee said:


> If I were a Baltimore resident, I'd be ashamed of my Mayor and the Police Department.



Make that just the Mayor.  If she tells the cops to stand down, that's what they have to do.  Not their fault.


----------



## Dakota

Oh great, now they are raiding the liquor store.  

No control + alcohol


----------



## Dakota

Several PD's on the Eastern Shore and also Howard County are suiting up and going in.... 

They are shutting the gates at the O's game so there is confusion if the game is going to happen now.


----------



## edinsomd

Homesick said:


> Yeah, then all of sudden flew away like something big was coming.



Yeah, the cops showed up and started handing out job applications.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> This is not Ferguson. Buildings aren't being burned down and protestors are (mostly) peaceful.



About as peaceful as they get.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/hundreds-people-clash-police-baltimore-mall/story?id=30622868


----------



## PJay

edinsomd said:


> Yeah, the cops showed up and started handing out job applications.



Good one!


----------



## Dakota

edinsomd said:


> Yeah, the cops showed up and started handing out job applications.



I was thinking a herd of vicious dogs would work also - and as far as them burning buildings down...

 CVS is now on fire.  Happy now Chris??? It is now just like Ferguson.  Once they finish raiding the liquor store, betcha they will burn that down also.

Hopefully there are 30 or 40 people burning alive in CVS.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> Oh great, now they are raiding the liquor store.
> 
> No control + alcohol



I know right?



Dakota said:


> I was thinking a herd of vicious dogs would work also - and as far as them burning buildings down...
> 
> CVS is now on fire.  Happy now Chris??? It is now just like Ferguson.  Once they finish raiding the liquor store, betcha they will burn that down also.
> 
> Hopefully there are 30 or 40 people burning alive in CVS.



Yep, just saw the CVS go up in smoke.  Hope that stupid mayor gets a big fat bill for every bit of damage.



She's got a posse.


----------



## RPMDAD

O's game has been postponed   Wife got a news update on cell.

http://m.orioles.mlb.com/news/article/120862472/orioles-game-vs-white-sox-postponed


----------



## Dakota

http://blog.chron.com/tubular/files/2015/02/rambo.gif


----------



## Dakota

Statement from Gov. Larry Hogan:

I have been closely monitoring the situation in Baltimore City and have been in contact with Mayor Stephanie Rawlings-Blake's office to provide the city with whatever resources are required. The Maryland State Police have been dispatched in a supporting role on the ground, as well as other resources and equipment from various state agencies.

Today’s looting and acts of violence in Baltimore will not be tolerated. In response, I have put the Maryland National Guard on alert so they can be in position to deploy rapidly as needed. I strongly condemn the actions of the offenders who are engaged in direct attacks against innocent civilians, businesses and law enforcement officers. There is a significant difference between protesting and violence and those committing these acts will be prosecuted under the fullest extent of the law.

My thoughts and prayers go out to the men and women in uniform who are actively working to stem this violence and several who been injured in the line of duty. These malicious attacks against law enforcement and local communities only betray the cause of peaceful citizens seeking answers and justice following the death of Freddie Gray.


----------



## DoWhat

My daughter lives up there,


----------



## Bay_Kat

Watching CNN and the fire department hooked the hose up to put the fire out at CVS and the idiots are cutting the hose with a knife. They want it to burn down.


----------



## Bay_Kat

DoWhat said:


> My daughter lives up there,



I hope she's safe. God Bless her.


----------



## PJay

Bay_Kat said:


> I hope she's safe. God Bless her.



Ditto.


----------



## DoWhat

Bay_Kat said:


> I hope she's safe. God Bless her.



She is fine.
But I did ask her, if she had time, if she could go out and get me a free 55" HDTV.


----------



## PJay

Bay_Kat said:


> Watching CNN and the fire department hooked the hose up to put the fire out at CVS and the idiots are cutting the hose with a knife. They want it to burn down.



I would think cops would be around that fire truck in a situation like this. They need protection.....oh, wait..


----------



## DoWhat

National Guard has been activated.


----------



## General Lee

DoWhat said:


> National Guard has been activated.



Sweet, How about some drone strikes


----------



## gretchen

DoWhat said:


> She is fine.
> But I did ask her, if she had time, if she could go out and get me a free 55" HDTV.



No kidding. I feel like putting on black face and getting my Christmas stuff done.


----------



## bulldog

DoWhat said:


> She is fine.
> But I did ask her, if she had time, if she could go out and get me a free 55" HDTV.



Let's go get her and bring her home. I'm wit ya!

ETA: By her, I mean your daughter...not the HDTV


----------



## DoWhat

bulldog said:


> Let's go get her and bring her home. I'm wit ya!



Would you like a free HDTV too?


----------



## Lurk

vraiblonde said:


> It always amazes me that Johns Hopkins, one of the most prestigious medical research facilities and teaching hospitals, is smack dab in the middle of a roached out ghetto.  How did that happen?



Turn of the twentieth century, teaching hospitals relied on poor people to come to the hospital and let the students 'practice' on them.  As some hospitals grew larger and more profitable, they moved.  Some didn't.  Many church-related hospitals never leave the ghetto because their charity mission demands it.  Hopkins also probably got a really good deal on land prices when they were looking to expand.


----------



## Gilligan

One of our technicians has to go to Baltimore tomorrow to fly out for a service call. I suggested he carry something belt fed instead of his usual personal defense weapon. ;-p
\


----------



## bulldog

DoWhat said:


> Would you like a free HDTV too?



Naw, I'm good.  We'll crack a beer once we have her home safe.


----------



## DoWhat

bulldog said:


> Naw, I'm good.  We'll crack a beer once we have her home safe.


She is safe.
And Beer is GOOD, you know where I live.
I snuck up on a wild turkey yesterday.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Going to be dark soon, hope more help gets there before it does.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

DoWhat said:


> I snuck up on a wild turkey yesterday.



Finish the bottle?


----------



## bulldog

DoWhat said:


> She is safe.
> And Beer is GOOD, you know where I live.
> I snuck up on a wild turkey yesterday.



In your woods?  I'm striking out at the farm near you.


----------



## Bann

PeoplesElbow said:


> Finish the bottle?


----------



## DoWhat

bulldog said:


> In your woods?  I'm striking out at the farm near you.



We have a bunch of them, mostly down by the creek.


----------



## DoWhat

PeoplesElbow said:


> Finish the bottle?



I can't handle liquor.


----------



## bulldog

DoWhat said:


> We have a bunch of them, mostly down by the creek.



hmmmm


----------



## DoWhat

bulldog said:


> hmmmm



You are always welcome here. Just give me a heads up.


----------



## Dakota

When your momma catches you rioting in Baltimore and beats your ass on CNN.  

https://www.facebook.com/COEDMagazine/videos/949662471732277/?fref=nf


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> When your momma catches you rioting in Baltimore and beats your ass on CNN.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/COEDMagazine/videos/949662471732277/?fref=nf



That's great.


----------



## Dakota

Bay_Kat said:


> That's great.



On Youtube you can find this video unedited and boy was she cussing up a storm.... as she should.


----------



## Escalade14

With so many inciting violence, how would Hogan and/or the police know namewise who's involved? And how do you prosecute to the fullest extent of the law if you have two problems: one is those who are transients or out of towners. Two is the revolving door that is our justice system.


----------



## Dakota

Anyone listening to the mayor back peddling???


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> Anyone listening to the mayor back peddling???



Yep, she's such a freakin liar. Wow.


----------



## Dakota

A city-wide curfew will be instituted in Baltimore starting Tuesday and will last for one-week. The curfew will be in effect from 10 p.m.-5 a.m. and will be extended as necessary.

"If you are on the streets it will be for two reasons: medical emergency or you’re going to work, that’s it," Mayor Rawlings-Blake said.


----------



## Bann

Dakota said:


> On Youtube you can find this video unedited and boy was she cussing up a storm.... as she should.



[video]https://youtu.be/rvu0qK8ykSg[/video]


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

I think this would be a wonderful opportunity to pause for a moment and give thanks for the great contributions of the Black community to our society. Their peaceful and generous nature make them ideal neighbors, lending testimony to their exceptional family values and parenting skills unrivaled by any other culture. Their commitment to academic excellence enriches our schools and serves as an example to all who hope to achieve prominence as a people. Real estate values are fueled by the mix of African Americans into an area due to their caring and respectful nature of these communities, an example of all they have achieved through their enthusiasm for self improvement by hard work and a self-reliant can-do nature. Without their industrious and creative drive, we would be poorer as a nation.......

Reality...

So sick and tired of these savages. Destruction, misery and suffering everywhere they exist on the planet. It's about time the brainwashed leftists wake up and realize these people are not our equals. Asians, Europeans, Arabs, Indians, etc., all developed rich and complex civilizations. These "people" were literally running wild in the jungles.

Throughout 6,000 years of recorded history, the Black African Negro has invented nothing. Not a written language, weaved cloth, a calendar, a plow, a road, a bridge, a railway, a ship, a system of measurement, or even the wheel. (Note: This is in reference to the pure-blooded Negro.) He is not known to have ever cultivated a single crop or domesticated a single animal for his own use (although many powerful and docile beasts abounded around him.) His only known means of transporting goods was on the top of his hard burry head. For shelter he never progressed beyond the common mud hut, the construction of which a beaver or muskrat is capable.


----------



## Dakota

So.... ummmm.... on that note, I just wanted to mention Governor Hogan is expected to speak soon.


----------



## gretchen

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> I think this would be a wonderful opportunity to pause for a moment and give thanks for the great contributions of the Black community to our society. Their peaceful and generous nature make them ideal neighbors, lending testimony to their exceptional family values and parenting skills unrivaled by any other culture. Their commitment to academic excellence enriches our schools and serves as an example to all who hope to achieve prominence as a people. Real estate values are fueled by the mix of African Americans into an area due to their caring and respectful nature of these communities, an example of all they have achieved through their enthusiasm for self improvement by hard work and a self-reliant can-do nature. Without their industrious and creative drive, we would be poorer as a nation.......
> 
> Reality...
> 
> So sick and tired of these savages. Destruction, misery and suffering everywhere they exist on the planet. It's about time the brainwashed leftists wake up and realize these people are not our equals. Asians, Europeans, Arabs, Indians, etc., all developed rich and complex civilizations. These "people" were literally running wild in the jungles.
> 
> Throughout 6,000 years of recorded history, the Black African Negro has invented nothing. Not a written language, weaved cloth, a calendar, a plow, a road, a bridge, a railway, a ship, a system of measurement, or even the wheel. (Note: This is in reference to the pure-blooded Negro.) He is not known to have ever cultivated a single crop or domesticated a single animal for his own use (although many powerful and docile beasts abounded around him.) His only known means of transporting goods was on the top of his hard burry head. For shelter he never progressed beyond the common mud hut, the construction of which a beaver or muskrat is capable.



I'd just like to say that one black man I know personally is my cardiologist. That said,what do you do for a living? 
I'm curious as to why you don't go tame some "savages"? Baltimore is a short drive. I mean hey,don't talk about it,be about it.


----------



## General Lee

LightRoasted said:


> Reality...
> 
> So sick and tired of these savages. Destruction, misery and suffering everywhere they exist on the planet. It's about time the brainwashed leftists wake up and realize these people are not our equals. Asians, Europeans, Arabs, Indians, etc., all developed rich and complex civilizations. These "people" were literally running wild in the jungles.
> 
> Throughout 6,000 years of recorded history, the Black African Negro has invented nothing. Not a written language, weaved cloth, a calendar, a plow, a road, a bridge, a railway, a ship, a system of measurement, or even the wheel. (Note: This is in reference to the pure-blooded Negro.) He is not known to have ever cultivated a single crop or domesticated a single animal for his own use (although many powerful and docile beasts abounded around him.) His only known means of transporting goods was on the top of his hard burry head. For shelter he never progressed beyond the common mud hut, the construction of which a beaver or muskrat is capable.


----------



## Hijinx

Charm City,  Bwahahahahha. Yeah it's fricking Charming all right.


----------



## Dakota

The city is burning.... the one they are working now looks massive and very out of control - and another different fire is a senior center.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> The city is burning.... the one they are working now looks massive and very out of control - and another fire is a senior center.



Wow, I feel bad for the police and firefighters.  They have a very long night ahead of them.


----------



## Hijinx

Bay_Kat said:


> Wow, I feel bad for the police and firefighters.  They have a very long night ahead of them.




Shame is the National Guard will be coming in and not a bullet will be among them.
State of Maryland is not about to turn loose a bunch of armed Guardsmen in a crowd like this.


----------



## Hannibal

Wall off the city + toss over some guns and drugs = self cleaning oven. 

#### these people. Too dumb to realize their actions do far more damage than good.


----------



## Dakota

On Fox earlier, they were interviewing various people and basically a few were blaming O'Malley for this for cracking down on crime, more specifically his 2007 procedures for VPI - etc.  

http://www.dpscs.state.md.us/initiatives/kcs/index_KCS_cs-new.shtml

They said at that point it became a series of bad arrests.  They also stated that with the increased arrests came terrible rides in the paddy wagon after excessive force.  

I'm not saying I agree or disagree with any of this... I am just pointing out that it wasn't Hogan being blamed but O'Malley and his increased measures under VPI.


----------



## Hijinx

Dakota said:


> On Fox earlier, they were interviewing various people and basically a few were blaming O'Malley for this for cracking down on crime, more specifically his 2007 procedures for VPI - etc.
> 
> http://www.dpscs.state.md.us/initiatives/kcs/index_KCS_cs-new.shtml
> 
> They said at that point it became a series of bad arrests.  They also stated that with the increased arrests came terrible rides in the paddy wagon after excessive force.
> 
> I'm not saying I agree or disagree with any of this... I am just pointing out that it wasn't Hogan being blamed but O'Malley and his increased measures under VPI.



O'Mally was nice enough to have the female guards servicing the prisoners, how bad is that?

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/four-female-prison-guards-impregnated-by-same-inmate/


----------



## Dakota

Hijinx said:


> O'Mally was nice enough to have the female guards servicing the prisoners, how bad is that?
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/four-female-prison-guards-impregnated-by-same-inmate/



Well.... I think that comes from mass hiring and not properly screening guards.  Like I said, I'm not saying I agree or disagree with that statement, but I did find that an interesting statement to make.  

The news is also interviewing many dumb asses also.  They keep saying "you know what I'm sayin'
" and frankly I just don't.


----------



## Hijinx

Hannibal said:


> Wall off the city + toss over some guns and drugs = self cleaning oven.
> 
> #### these people. Too dumb to realize their actions do far more damage than good.



How????  Rest assured that whatever they burn tonight will be back in business before long.
The CVS will go right back there, The other business's will reopen as soon as possible.
They will rebuild bigger and better than ever/.

Business just puts this down as profit and loss. The cost of doing business in the ghetto.
A few small business's may suffer, but the larger ones will go right back.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> Well.... I think that comes from mass hiring and not properly screening guards.  Like I said, I'm not saying I agree or disagree with that statement, but I did find that an interesting statement to make.
> 
> The news is also interviewing many dumb asses also.  They keep saying "you know what I'm sayin'
> " and frankly I just don't.



I like the one guy that said "let me educate you". Don't think he got his chance.

The Baptist church community is on fire but they say "it may not be connected to the riots". What?


----------



## Hijinx

Ya know I could be a little bit comfortable with this riot had a innocent civilian died. A man with a family just riding his bicycle and minding his own business.Of course there should be an investigation. The reason this man got his neck broken should be investigated.

However this riot and the riot in Ferguson is basically for a-holes with records of bad behavior.
People who are a stain on any community.
Maybe the police did something wrong and maybe they didn't, but at least wait until you get the facts.

But to riot because you lose a thug, That is just plain sh1t simple.


----------



## Dakota

Bay_Kat said:


> I like the one guy that said "let me educate you". Don't think he got his chance.
> 
> The Baptist church community is on fire but they say "it may not be connected to the riots". What?



They are saying there is rioting on every single corner..... tons of businesses looted and destroyed, several fires... it is just out of control and police are retreating.... they say the police are just outnumbered.  

On the Kelly file, the Fox reporter said he may need to leave it is just very dangerous.  They said an officer has been hit and his down - hit with what, I don't know.  

They are blasting the mayor for not putting the curfew in for tonight.


----------



## PJay

I thought for sure that Fox reporter's lights would go out when telling those dudes not to curse.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I heard someone say earlier, most of these people couldn't even pick Freddy Grey out of a group of 3.  Someone else said most of these thugs would shoot Freddy Grey dead in a night club just for looking at him wrong.  Point is, none of these people know who Freddy Grey is and it's not even about him.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Hogan's 9/11. Let's see how he handles things. Better ready the State PATRIOT Act for signing.


----------



## RoseRed

...


----------



## Bay_Kat

So, the chaos started yesterday when school let out, today schools are closed.  Wonder what time the festivities begin again.


----------



## tom88

Chris0nllyn said:


> It's been 5 days.
> 
> Baltimore Police confirmed there were 2 arrests, and everyone else has been peaceful.
> https://twitter.com/BaltimorePolice/status/591385708369223680
> 
> When should we expect buildings to burn?



Man up son.  Concede that you were wrong.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Did anyone catch the guy last night screaming that he was hit with 3 bean bags (those things leave a nice mark).  The reporter asked him what he was doing when he got hit with them, his response "We was throwing....they was throwing things at the police".  He caught himself, but he had things in his hand he showed the reported that they were throwing at the cops.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Bay_Kat said:


> Did anyone catch the guy last night screaming that he was hit with 3 bean bags (those things leave a nice mark).  The reporter asked him what he was doing when he got hit with them, his response "We was throwing....they was throwing things at the police".  He caught himself, but he had things in his hand he showed the reported that they were throwing at the cops.



It's a shame the cops didn't load up with #00 buck instead of bean bags. I say let the apes burn it to the ground and start over. Make sure that all residential space is priced out of the welfare range. Maybe the next tribe will think twice before they destroy...


----------



## baydoll

My apologies in advance if this has already been posted. 

*Blacks Riot In Baltimore Attack Whites And Police Do Nothing *

[video=youtube;pJilKDiUdVU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJilKDiUdVU#t=221[/video]


----------



## SamSpade

LightRoasted said:


> Throughout 6,000 years of recorded history, the Black African Negro has invented nothing. Not a written language, weaved cloth, a calendar, a plow, a road, a bridge, a railway, a ship, a system of measurement, or even the wheel. (Note: This is in reference to the pure-blooded Negro.) He is not known to have ever cultivated a single crop or domesticated a single animal for his own use (although many powerful and docile beasts abounded around him.) His only known means of transporting goods was on the top of his hard burry head. For shelter he never progressed beyond the common mud hut, the construction of which a beaver or muskrat is capable.



This is so utterly lacking in fact, I don't know where to begin. (I'm going to assume for some reason you've chosen to ignore all of Egyptian culture, but rest assured, you don't have an advanced civilization dating back to 4000 BC, and the surrounding kingdoms weren't paying attention).

Maybe at the beginning, since Africa itself is the cradle of mankind. Archaeological digs have found bones for calendars; bones used as mathematical instruments dating back 20 millenia. Primitive man here invented fire and basic tools. Since primitive man arose here - *language* was invented here.

Great kingdoms existed prior to and subsequent to the Egyptian kingdoms to the north, such as the Axumite kingdom (modern day Ethiopia) and the empire of Mali - perhaps you've heard of Timbuktu? - centers of worldwide trade. Some of the world's oldest schools still exist here.

Africans invented mining, metallurgy and the creation of the first metals and metal tools. Where do you think all that gold came from?

Early African civilizations invented what we call the rule of law. Early African sailors explored extensively, including the coast of South America. The people of Mali knew astronomy, the rings of Saturn, the moons of Jupiter and even the orbit of Sirius.

The world's oldest art dates to Africa.

I don't know how to address the last two sentences - they appear to be lifted straight out of some BS from the 18th century. You've never seen the great palaces, steles and obelisks of the ancient empires of Africa. It is as though you visited Cairo and only saw the hovels in the slums while ignoring the clearly visible Pyramids.


----------



## lucky_bee

SamSpade said:


> I don't know how to address the last two sentences - they appear to be lifted straight out of some BS from the 18th century. You've never seen the great palaces, steles and obelisks of the ancient empires of Africa. It is as though you visited Cairo and only saw the hovels in the slums while ignoring the clearly visible Pyramids.



24 posts total and their name is "LIGHT.....ROASTED"..... c'mon. 




but thanks for the history lesson! interesting.


----------



## Midnightrider

RoseRed said:


> ...



what does his arrest record have to do with wetehr or not he had his neck broken while being taken into custody?

BTW, what I am not seeing in that list are any resisting arrest or assualting an officer.
:shrug:


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> Africans invented mining, metallurgy and the creation of the first metals and metal tools.



a couple of things;

I thought the *Bronze Age* Started in Greece.
The Egyptians used to 'Mine' by building a fire against a rock face, letting it get good and how and then throw cold water on it ... causing the rock face to crack 

IIRC my schooling - 'civilization' started in the Fertile Crescent 




> *The Fertile Crescent* in its wider extension corresponds exactly to the region that plays a dominant role in the Hebrew traditions of Genesis; it also contains the ancient countries (Babylonia, Assyria, Egypt, Phoenicia) from which the Greeks and Romans derived civilization. This age-old belief that the earliest known culture originated in the Fertile Crescent has been confirmed by the development of radiocarbon dating since 1948. It is now known that incipient agriculture and village agglomerations there must be dated back to about 8000 bce, if not earlier, and that the use of irrigation followed rapidly.



are you stating Egyptians are Africans :shrug: ... because IIRC the Egyptians called Africans Nubian which would mean the Egyptians considered themselves seperate.



[afwiw I think LR is trolling]


----------



## vraiblonde

Midnightrider said:


> what does his arrest record have to do with wetehr or not he had his neck broken while being taken into custody?



Because we, as a non-black faction, would have more sympathy and outrage if the dead kid hadn't been a predator.  Why do these people always get jacked up about some ####bag?  Don't they have any nice law abiding folks with real jobs to champion?

Oh.  Wait.  Law abiding folks don't usually get killed by cops.


----------



## vraiblonde

vraiblonde said:


> Because we, as a non-black faction, would have more sympathy and outrage if the dead kid hadn't been a predator.  Why do these people always get jacked up about some ####bag?  Don't they have any nice law abiding folks with real jobs to champion?
> 
> Oh.  Wait.  Law abiding folks don't usually get killed by cops.



And on this note:

If the "black community" (which apparently means rioting criminals, if you are to believe the media) celebrated accomplished black people who make positive contributions to society the way they celebrate criminals, maybe there wouldn't be so many of them getting shot by cops or thrown in prison.


----------



## Larry Gude

Midnightrider said:


> what does his arrest record have to do with wetehr or not he had his neck broken while being taken into custody?
> 
> BTW, what I am not seeing in that list are any resisting arrest or assualting an officer.
> :shrug:



See, this is where cops are as bad as the airlines; they don't tell you #### so people think the worst in the vacuum of silence. Some reports suggest the kid was already hurt before the cops got there. In a vid of his arrest, someone shouts he has a broken leg. This doesn't excuse the officers for not following procedures, if that is the case, and sure as hell doesn't help that they got him no med attention but, if the cops did nothing wrong, didn't hurt him or cause him to be hurt SAY SO. LONG AND LOUD. And if they ####ed up, do what SC did and throw them stupid bastards over board, right here, right now, BEFORE the riots. You're gonna have to sooner or later anyway if they did wrong. You CAN NOT serve the public and have it trust you by not keeping us informed. The cops KNOW what happened. If they don't care enough to say they didn't hurt him, or they did, then they are culpable. Especially nowadays.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> This is so utterly lacking in fact, I don't know where to begin. (I'm going to assume for some reason you've chosen to ignore all of Egyptian culture, but rest assured, you don't have an advanced civilization dating back to 4000 BC, and the surrounding kingdoms weren't paying attention).
> 
> Maybe at the beginning, since Africa itself is the cradle of mankind. Archaeological digs have found bones for calendars; bones used as mathematical instruments dating back 20 millenia. Primitive man here invented fire and basic tools. Since primitive man arose here - *language* was invented here.
> 
> Great kingdoms existed prior to and subsequent to the Egyptian kingdoms to the north, such as the Axumite kingdom (modern day Ethiopia) and the empire of Mali - perhaps you've heard of Timbuktu? - centers of worldwide trade. Some of the world's oldest schools still exist here.
> 
> Africans invented mining, metallurgy and the creation of the first metals and metal tools. Where do you think all that gold came from?
> 
> Early African civilizations invented what we call the rule of law. Early African sailors explored extensively, including the coast of South America. The people of Mali knew astronomy, the rings of Saturn, the moons of Jupiter and even the orbit of Sirius.
> 
> The world's oldest art dates to Africa.
> 
> I don't know how to address the last two sentences - they appear to be lifted straight out of some BS from the 18th century. You've never seen the great palaces, steles and obelisks of the ancient empires of Africa. It is as though you visited Cairo and only saw the hovels in the slums while ignoring the clearly visible Pyramids.



Good, thank you for saving me the trouble of looking all that up.  I started to compile a list, then thought.....wait, I'll bet Sam or Tilted or one of the others have already knocked that out.


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> are you stating Egyptians are Africans



Grab a map real quick and take a look at it.


----------



## withrespect

I'm not the brightest person in the world... but I don't understand the violence-to-stand-against-violence mentality.  

It's like ####ing someone to try to get your virginity back....


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I am SO thankful that Charleston handled it right and none of the riots happened here. I would have been working from home for a LONG time. My office is right in the middle of the worse area and a mile from where it happened. Not only did the police handle it correctly but people can be armed here (CCW) and carry firearms in the car loaded. Citzens will shoot back!


----------



## Larry Gude

withrespect said:


> I'm not the brightest person in the world... but I don't understand the violence-to-stand-against-violence mentality.
> 
> It's like ####ing someone to try to get your virginity back....



They're not trying to get their virginity back. Violence brings issues to a head. Is it necessary? That is THE question about humanity. Could we have separated from England peacefully? Was violence the proper course? Was the civil war necessary to end slavery? Was violence the proper course? What would have become of the 1964 civil rights act absent Selma and Kings assassination and then the riots in protest? How about LA and Rodney King? 

Right now, I whole bunch of people in the other thread thinking violence on your child is proper so, it's not like it's a new concept. :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

HeavyChevy75 said:


> I am SO thankful that Charleston handled it right and none of the riots happened here. I would have been working from home for a LONG time. My office is right in the middle of the worse area and a mile from where it happened. Not only did the police handle it correctly but people can be armed here (CCW) and carry firearms in the car loaded. Citzens will shoot back!



Exactly.


----------



## LightRoasted

gretchen said:


> I'd just like to say that one black man I know personally is my cardiologist. That said,what do you do for a living?
> I'm curious as to why you don't go tame some "savages"? Baltimore is a short drive. I mean hey,don't talk about it,be about it.


If I may ...

I am a mechanical engineer. And as you may glean from my user name, an unfortunate relation to those "savages". And what else to call them? These are the only group within the black race in America that act like "savages". They are ignorant, uneducated, proliferating procreators, murderous, thieving, (place your own adjective), drain on society, yet do keep the police employed, savages.

The only thing I tame is my dog. If I wanted to go on a safari, I'd go to the Serengeti, not Baltimore.

And if you read the post, there was a "note". Today there is a mixture of races in within the black race. The crossover of genetics. And that's a fact.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wow, they're starting already this morning.  Going to be a busy day for cops and firefighters.


----------



## PJay

Bay_Kat said:


> So, the chaos started yesterday when school let out, today schools are closed.  Wonder what time the festivities begin again.



Right now. Looting again...


----------



## JeJeTe

I think Hogan is expected to speak at noon today.


----------



## Midnightrider

vraiblonde said:


> Because we, as a non-black faction, would have more sympathy and outrage if the *dead kid hadn't been a predator*.  Why do these people always get jacked up about some ####bag?  Don't they have any nice law abiding folks with real jobs to champion?
> 
> Oh.  Wait.  Law abiding folks don't usually get killed by cops.


where do you get that he was a predator? His rapsheet doens not indicate that. It shows a drug dealer.
In any case, his record shows that he didn't usually resist arrest.
You are right about one thing, law abiding people dont usually get killed by the police. But neither should law breakers, unless they are posing a substantial risk to the public or police. This guy did not appear to be.



Larry Gude said:


> See, this is where cops are as bad as the airlines; they don't tell you #### so people think the worst in the vacuum of silence. Some reports suggest the kid was already hurt before the cops got there. In a vid of his arrest, someone shouts he has a broken leg. This doesn't excuse the officers for not following procedures, if that is the case, and sure as hell doesn't help that they got him no med attention but, if the cops did nothing wrong, didn't hurt him or cause him to be hurt SAY SO. LONG AND LOUD. And if they ####ed up, do what SC did and throw them stupid bastards over board, right here, right now, BEFORE the riots. You're gonna have to sooner or later anyway if they did wrong. You CAN NOT serve the public and have it trust you by not keeping us informed. The cops KNOW what happened. If they don't care enough to say they didn't hurt him, or they did, then they are culpable. Especially nowadays.



couldn't agree any more. This could have and should have been handled by now. There should be a determination of what happened and it shouldn't take the Justice Department getting involved to make it happen. either a cop ####ed up or they perp did. lets here it and then deal with it. I can assure you that 'bad news' wont be taken well now that the rioting has begun.....


----------



## kwillia

And for those wondering what the woman who wants to be the nations next president has to say about all of this...

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs...lary-tweets-about-bumper-stickers_932072.html


----------



## Bay_Kat

JeJeTe said:


> I think Hogan is expected to speak at noon today.



For all the good it will do.  Don't think it helped last night.


----------



## Larry Gude

Midnightrider said:


> couldn't agree any more. This could have and should have been handled by now. There should be a determination of what happened and it shouldn't take the Justice Department getting involved to make it happen. either a cop ####ed up or they perp did. lets here it and then deal with it. I can assure you that 'bad news' wont be taken well now that the rioting has begun.....



You just can't sit there in silence AND expect to be trusted. Charleston may well have had no choice given how graphic the evidence was but they, regardless, did do the right thing. Not suspended with pay, arrested and charged with murder. No riots there. Not another cover up. 

We put this enormous pressure on cops, expecting way too much of them but then when something goes wrong, pretend it is all them. They work for departments. They work for us. 
The good cops are the ones that need protecting.


----------



## PJay

And Al Sharpton has been called in to tame the beast...

Oh boy!


----------



## kwillia

Bay_Kat said:


> For all the good it will do.  Don't think it helped last night.


I saw him letting local leadership take the lead last night... and then I saw him step in and begin to take a lead when it was obvious they failed. I don't think he's done yet and he can't just stand around and do or say nothing.


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> I saw him letting local leadership take the lead last night... and then I saw him step in and begin to take a lead when it was obvious they failed. I don't think he's done yet and he can't just stand around and do or say nothing.



Hogan was prepared ahead of time and took the proper steps. A governor can't stand by and hope a riot doesn't grow.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

Larry Gude said:


> You just can't sit there in silence AND expect to be trusted. Charleston may well have had no choice given how graphic the evidence was but they, regardless, did do the right thing. Not suspended with pay, arrested and charged with murder. No riots there. Not another cover up.
> 
> We put this enormous pressure on cops, expecting way too much of them but then when something goes wrong, pretend it is all them. They work for departments. They work for us.
> The good cops are the ones that need protecting.



They had a town hall meeting yesterday with people given ideas. The North Charleston PD would welcome more black police officers the problem is that the pay sucks. The requirements they have is: HS graduate; pass background check; regular drug tests and go through 2 months of the police academy. Yet none of the residents want to join....because it is easier to complain.


----------



## Toxick

Homesick said:


> And Al Sharpton has been called in to tame the beast...







He'll douse this raging fire!













With gasoline.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Toxick said:


> He'll douse this raging fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With gasoline.



You beat me to it.


----------



## Toxick

Bay_Kat said:


> You beat me to it.


----------



## migtig

I want to give a shout out to our Governor.  He was out on the streets of Baltimore this morning, shaking hands with all the police and national guard members.  He spoke to the locals, he walked around, visited with people, made plans and decided to move his office to Baltimore.  :shrug:  He seems to be intent on making a difference and I honestly didn't think he would be up to this task.  He got elected to handle the budget mess we have in Maryland and he received a riot to go with it.  

I hope he and his team can make a difference.


----------



## PJay

Toxick said:


> He'll douse this raging fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With gasoline.





For sure. Last night was the calm before the storm.


----------



## Dakota

Bann said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/rvu0qK8ykSg[/video]



That was watered down also like mine.  

But not only did the punk get his butt beat on CNN Live, in front of all of his friends, but today, it is on every single major news outlet.  


Warning - this one lets you hear momma cussing.  


http://wtop.com/baltimore/2015/04/mother-catches-son-riots-takes-force-video/


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> That was watered down also like mine.
> 
> But not only did the punk get his butt beat on CNN Live, in front of all of his friends, but today, it is on every single major news outlet.
> 
> 
> Warning - this one lets you hear momma cussing.
> 
> 
> http://wtop.com/baltimore/2015/04/mother-catches-son-riots-takes-force-video/



The only thing missing was she didn't take of her shoe and use it like a boomerang.  Seriously though, I've seen many a mom take off a shoe and let their kid have it, my mom got me once with a rubber flip flop, I learned my lesson real quick.


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> are you stating Egyptians are Africans :shrug:





vraiblonde said:


> Grab a map real quick and take a look at it.





Good Lord!


----------



## Hijinx

SamSpade said:


> This is so utterly lacking in fact, I don't know where to begin. (I'm going to assume for some reason you've chosen to ignore all of Egyptian culture, but rest assured, you don't have an advanced civilization dating back to 4000 BC, and the surrounding kingdoms weren't paying attention).
> 
> Maybe at the beginning, since Africa itself is the cradle of mankind. Archaeological digs have found bones for calendars; bones used as mathematical instruments dating back 20 millenia. Primitive man here invented fire and basic tools. Since primitive man arose here - *language* was invented here.
> 
> Great kingdoms existed prior to and subsequent to the Egyptian kingdoms to the north, such as the Axumite kingdom (modern day Ethiopia) and the empire of Mali - perhaps you've heard of Timbuktu? - centers of worldwide trade. Some of the world's oldest schools still exist here.
> 
> Africans invented mining, metallurgy and the creation of the first metals and metal tools. Where do you think all that gold came from?
> 
> Early African civilizations invented what we call the rule of law. Early African sailors explored extensively, including the coast of South America. The people of Mali knew astronomy, the rings of Saturn, the moons of Jupiter and even the orbit of Sirius.
> 
> The world's oldest art dates to Africa.
> 
> I don't know how to address the last two sentences - they appear to be lifted straight out of some BS from the 18th century. You've never seen the great palaces, steles and obelisks of the ancient empires of Africa. It is as though you visited Cairo and only saw the hovels in the slums while ignoring the clearly visible Pyramids.



I have no problem agreeing with all that. But WTF happened?


----------



## PJay

Hijinx said:


> I have no problem agreeing with all that. But WTF happened?


----------



## my-thyme

This one has been around for a while, but pretty good advice.




[video=youtube;QR465HoCWFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR465HoCWFQ [/video]


----------



## Hank

This is a great site for up to the minute action in MobTown...

http://www.reddit.com/live/ut948b9s23la


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hank said:


> This is a great site for up to the minute action in MobTown...
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/live/ut948b9s23la



That's awesome, good info for those that are there or know people that are.  

Saw that Jesse Jackson is there, oh goody.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hijinx said:


> I have no problem agreeing with all that. But WTF happened?



Here is a wonderful thesis on the subject:

http://www.geo.hunter.cuny.edu/courses/geog347/articles/decline_human.pdf

*TLDR: * It's tough to do a synopsis without quoting the whole paper, but basically it boils down to climate challenges which resulted in economic decay; and warfare/political changes that caused a population fluctuation.

It happens to the best of us.  Hell, it's happening in the US right now.  I will submit that 1,000 years from now some guy on whatever they use for a forum then will be saying the same thing about America:  WTF happened?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Just heard the Ravens canceled their draft party that was supposed to be tonight.


----------



## Hank

Bay_Kat said:


> That's awesome, good info for those that are there or know people that are.
> 
> Saw that Jesse Jackson is there, oh goody.



Yup. Here is a Google Riot Map.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zYw5SbHYVKBM.kLaJN-znQs40


----------



## SamSpade

_I thought the Bronze Age Started in Greece._

Well, for one thing, I never said a word about the Bronze Age, although historically, pinpointing it to a specific place and time would be difficult - once it got out you could make stronger alloys with copper, tin and anything else, the use of it spread from Northern Africa all the way to China.

_The Egyptians used to 'Mine' by building a fire against a rock face, letting it get good and how and then throw cold water on it ... causing the rock face to crack _

I don't doubt that. But there are archaeological digs showing the use of metal tools in some of the most ancient parts of sub-Saharan Africa. There is a mine in Swaziland that dates to 40,000 BC. They did it first. FWIW, they placed a higher value on using plain copper over other metals, but they were using iron tools inside the first millennium BC.

_IIRC my schooling - 'civilization' started in the Fertile Crescent _

I guess it depends on what you want to call "civilization" because the Chinese, Indians and some of the pre-Columbian civilizations of the Americas might differ with you. The Indus Valley civilization pre-dates the Sumerians by about two millennia. The Vincas of Europe are about that old.

Really, what I wanted to do was dismiss the idiotic notion that Africans were jungle-dwelling savages. They were building cities when Europeans were living in caves.


_are you stating Egyptians are Africans :shrug: ... because IIRC the Egyptians called Africans Nubian which would mean the Egyptians considered themselves seperate._

Technically they are but I was trying to avoid direct references, since the writer was trying to slam "Negro" over other Africans. Being raised in the West, we learn all about Egypt and Sumer and Persia and Greece and Rome, but we don't learn much about India, China or the many empires throughout Africa. When I adopted my daughter, I had never heard of the Axumite Kingdom, only to learn just how historically significant they were. (I also didn't know that "Lucy" - heretofore believed to be the oldest modern human - was there in Addis Ababa).


_[afwiw I think LR is trolling_

Since the words were deliberately inflammatory - and laced with the kind of language you might find in stuff decades ago - I tend to agree. I was just trying to see if it was lifted somewhere on the Web - and the last paragraph WAS.


----------



## Larry Gude

HeavyChevy75 said:


> They had a town hall meeting yesterday with people given ideas. The North Charleston PD would welcome more black police officers the problem is that the pay sucks. The requirements they have is: HS graduate; pass background check; regular drug tests and go through 2 months of the police academy. Yet none of the residents want to join....because it is easier to complain.



And this is where so many politicians fail and WE fail by supporting them. You shout this out long and loud and over and over. "We want and can NOT find locals to be police."


----------



## Bird Dog

SamSpade said:


> _I thought the Bronze Age Started in Greece._
> 
> Well, for one thing, I never said a word about the Bronze Age, although historically, pinpointing it to a specific place and time would be difficult - once it got out you could make stronger alloys with copper, tin and anything else, the use of it spread from Northern Africa all the way to China.
> 
> _The Egyptians used to 'Mine' by building a fire against a rock face, letting it get good and how and then throw cold water on it ... causing the rock face to crack _
> 
> I don't doubt that. But there are archaeological digs showing the use of metal tools in some of the most ancient parts of sub-Saharan Africa. There is a mine in Swaziland that dates to 40,000 BC. They did it first. FWIW, they placed a higher value on using plain copper over other metals, but they were using iron tools inside the first millennium BC.
> 
> _IIRC my schooling - 'civilization' started in the Fertile Crescent _
> 
> I guess it depends on what you want to call "civilization" because the Chinese, Indians and some of the pre-Columbian civilizations of the Americas might differ with you. The Indus Valley civilization pre-dates the Sumerians by about two millennia. The Vincas of Europe are about that old.
> 
> Really, what I wanted to do was dismiss the idiotic notion that Africans were jungle-dwelling savages. They were building cities when Europeans were living in caves.
> 
> 
> _are you stating Egyptians are Africans :shrug: ... because IIRC the Egyptians called Africans Nubian which would mean the Egyptians considered themselves seperate._
> 
> Technically they are but I was trying to avoid direct references, since the writer was trying to slam "Negro" over other Africans. Being raised in the West, we learn all about Egypt and Sumer and Persia and Greece and Rome, but we don't learn much about India, China or the many empires throughout Africa. When I adopted my daughter, I had never heard of the Axumite Kingdom, only to learn just how historically significant they were. (I also didn't know that "Lucy" - heretofore believed to be the oldest modern human - was there in Addis Ababa).
> 
> 
> _[afwiw I think LR is trolling_
> 
> Since the words were deliberately inflammatory - and laced with the kind of language you might find in stuff decades ago - I tend to agree. I was just trying to see if it was lifted somewhere on the Web - and the last paragraph WAS.



OK, lets assume Black Africa was as advanced or more than all civilizations during that time. 
So, the question is, and has been asked, WTF happened. Reverse evolution? I don't know.....


----------



## Monello

withrespect said:


> It's like ####ing someone to try to get your virginity back....



Great analogy.

POST OF THE DAY


----------



## GURPS

SamSpade said:


> _[afwiw I think LR is trolling_
> 
> Since the words were deliberately inflammatory - and laced with the kind of language you might find in stuff decades ago - I tend to agree. I was just trying to see if it was lifted somewhere on the Web - and the last paragraph WAS.





Indeed ... I figured it was some screed from an Aryan Nation group ....


----------



## GURPS

Bird Dog said:


> OK, lets assume Black Africa was as advanced or more than all civilizations during that time.
> So, the question is, and has been asked, WTF happened. Reverse evolution? I don't know.....





you would have to ask Farakook ... the Nation of Islam has those answers


----------



## Monello

Bay_Kat said:


> my mom got me once with a rubber flip flop, I learned my lesson real quick.



Ban rubber flip flops!!!  It's for the children.


----------



## SamSpade

Bird Dog said:


> OK, lets assume Black Africa was as advanced or more than all civilizations during that time.
> So, the question is, and has been asked, WTF happened. Reverse evolution? I don't know.....



I don't want to go into a lot of conjecture about civilizations because I am not an anthropologist. We've had civilizations just disappear. No one has any idea whatever happened to the Olmecs. Or the Minoans. Or, amazingly, the Mycenae. Or the Khmer. Or the Etruscans. Or any of very many smaller peoples throughout the world.

What I *think* happened to them is probably similar to what happened to Africa in the 18th and 19th centuries - colonization, exploitation, exposure to more powerful forces eventually wiped them out. What you have in Africa is the cobbling together of nations from what's left of European colonies. A pattern I've observed in history is when a smaller nation is conquered and then left after the conquering nation is done with them, is, it usually seems to disappear. It thrives only when the conquering nation chooses to stay, and they just become a part of them.


----------



## PJay

"Harry Dale HuffmanApril 14, 2015 at 3:55 PM

Sorry, but we knew the basic message already, as: "All men are created equal." That we are all "out of Africa" is, however, a modern myth, based as it is upon a religious belief among academic scientists in undirected (Darwinian) evolution--within which, genetic variations among the peoples of the Earth is ASSUMED to be due to serial variations over time, in an ASSUMED original population having essentially no genetic variations within it. They also ASSUME their identification of and dating of "anatomically modern humans", in every region of the Earth, are all accurate. That is too many assumptions for anyone to state that science knows where the human race originated on Earth. And note my use of the term "human race", which is as old as the hills and shows that science and other bigots don't know what they are talking about in their pettier, divisive definitions of "race", so it means little when scientists pretend to have debunked those petty definitions, already known to be wrong by those who have come together and easily interbreeded, and lived in close association in their respective societies, throughout history. Like the climate scientists today, they just want to have people believe them to be THE EXPERTS(TM), the sole judges whose opinions matter. I won't even try to communicate in this short space what I--also a scientist, but an independent one--have uncovered in my own researches into the origins of "modern" mankind (and the origins of the major landmasses, for of course they themselves have moved over the Earth, and not over hundreds of millions of years, either, as today's earth scientists religiously believe, but over mere thousands)."















http://factsnotfantasy.blogspot.com/2015/04/were-all-out-of-africa.html?m=1


----------



## migtig

SamSpade said:


> colonization.



That was my theory as well.  



Back to the topic, New Jersey State Police will be joining Maryland State Police to assist in Baltimore.  Assessment team from NJ is already on the ground and additional police should be rolling in this afternoon.


----------



## SamSpade

Homesick said:


> That we are all "out of Africa" is, however, a modern myth, based as it is upon a religious belief



Well, that, and mitochondrial DNA. You might want to look it up.


----------



## SamSpade

migtig said:


> That was my theory as well.



One of the more interesting - modern - places to study is Hispaniola.
One side is Haiti - one of the world's poorest nations, and famously unstable.
The other is the Dominican Republic - the ninth largest economy in Latin America, and the largest in the Caribbean.

It's the same damned island! What gives? History tells a lot about that.


----------



## Gilligan

Bird Dog said:


> OK, lets assume Black Africa was as advanced or more than all civilizations during that time.
> So, the question is, and has been asked, WTF happened. Reverse evolution? I don't know.....


----------



## Radiant1

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 108035


----------



## Larry Gude

SamSpade said:


> One of the more interesting - modern - places to study is Hispaniola.
> One side is Haiti - one of the world's poorest nations, and famously unstable.
> The other is the Dominican Republic - the ninth largest economy in Latin America, and the largest in the Caribbean.
> 
> It's the same damned island! What gives? History tells a lot about that.



It will be interesting to see what response you get to that from the genetic supremacists.


----------



## SamSpade

Larry Gude said:


> It will be interesting to see what response you get to that from the genetic supremacists.



*shrug* I've no doubt. But there's a lot more going on there.

For one, Dominican Republic's stability and thriving economy are still largely a modern phenomenon. And by modern, I'm talking since maybe the 80's.
Prior to that, from colonial times to Carter era, it was one upheaval after another.

Some of the difference is history - Haiti was a source and a destination for slaves. The DR was not. Consequently, its population was much higher,
and on a much smaller part of the island. Although that side of the island was richer agriculturally, it was ruined much faster. A satellite view of the island
shows massive desertification on the Haiti side - on the DR side, forests are *spreading*.

Historically, the French didn't help. While Spain kind of ignored DR, the French just about cut every piece of timber off of the island.

The DR side is more mountainous, and as a result gets more rainwater. They have dams and hydroelectric. Haiti - doesn't.

I mean, it goes on and on. A lot of it is how investment was made; French elites didn't give a crap about Haiti - Spanish elites did.

It's a very interesting case on how a nation can flourish, and another can founder, when they sit side by side like that.


----------



## Larry Gude

SamSpade said:


> I mean, it goes on and on. A lot of it is how investment was made; French elites didn't give a crap about Haiti - Spanish elites did.
> 
> It's a very interesting case on how a nation can flourish, and another can founder, when they sit side by side like that.



Right and it is the perfect rebuttal to the geneticists among us who, by their argument, flourishing should not have been possible any more than you can teach a dog to drive if only you work with him.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> Right and it is the perfect rebuttal to the geneticists among us who, by their argument, flourishing should not have been possible any more than you can teach a dog to drive if only you work with him.



Farmer's Dog Drives Tractor Onto Motorway in Scotland

http://on.aol.com/video/farmers-dog-drives-tractor-onto-motorway-in-scotland-518784099


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> Farmer's Dog Drives Tractor Onto Motorway in Scotland
> 
> http://on.aol.com/video/farmers-dog-drives-tractor-onto-motorway-in-scotland-518784099



Must be one of them Dominican Republic dogs...


----------



## kom526

migtig said:


> I want to give a shout out to our Governor.  He was out on the streets of Baltimore this morning, shaking hands with all the police and national guard members.  He spoke to the locals, he walked around, visited with people, made plans and decided to move his office to Baltimore.  :shrug:  He seems to be intent on making a difference and I honestly didn't think he would be up to this task.  He got elected to handle the budget mess we have in Maryland and he received a riot to go with it.
> 
> I hope he and his team can make a difference.



This is why good leaders put good people on their staff.


----------



## Hijinx

kom526 said:


> This is why good leaders put good people on their staff.



Think about that. And take a peek at Obama and his staff.

A bigger bunch of cronies and corrupt trash has never been placed in these positions in the history of our country.
No President has ever divided our country like this Community Organizer.


----------



## Dakota

Bay_Kat said:


> The only thing missing was she didn't take of her shoe and use it like a boomerang.  Seriously though, I've seen many a mom take off a shoe and let their kid have it, my mom got me once with a rubber flip flop, I learned my lesson real quick.




WAY too much glass to be walking around on 1 shoe.  

Now if she would do the same thing to Al when he shows up, that would be great!


----------



## Dakota

Tonight will be interesting   Fergusion seemed to become more violent after the Guard showed up.  

Also is there anyone who just wants the Mayor to STFU?  She needs to admit she effed up and stop this needing to "defend" herself.


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> It will be interesting to see what response you get to that from the genetic supremacists.



Closer to home we have a phenomenon labeled white flight.  After majority minority move into an urban area it converts to a ghetto in about 1 generation.  To deny that it happens is foolish.  I'm sure there are a number of causes but to try and pretend it doesn't occur is idealist.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> Tonight will be interesting   Fergusion seemed to become more violent after the Guard showed up.
> 
> Also is there anyone who just wants the Mayor to STFU?  She needs to admit she effed up and stop this needing to "defend" herself.



After listening to Obama today, it probably will get worse.  He blames the cops. He hates cops. That man makes me sick.


----------



## kom526

Dakota said:


> Tonight will be interesting   Fergusion seemed to become more violent after the Guard showed up.
> 
> Also is there anyone who just wants the Mayor to STFU?  She needs to admit she effed up and stop this needing to "defend" herself.


SRB is getting ready to prove how much of a doofus she and her administration is.


----------



## Bay_Kat

kom526 said:


> SRB is getting ready to prove how much of a doofus she and her administration is.



She has got the bitchy resting face down to a science.


----------



## Dakota

kom526 said:


> SRB is getting ready to prove how much of a doofus she and her administration is.



"there were 14, 15 and 16 year old kids out there" nice way for the police commissioner to deflect away from her on why the National Guard wasn't called in sooner.... I watched videos and that didn't seem to be the majority out there.


----------



## Dakota

She did exactly what I thought she would do.  She said there would be time for questions and after the police commissioner spoke, she left... She answered NO QUESTIONS.  

Seriously, she is in a position that is beyond her IQ.  She put the police commissioner out there to merely deflect.


----------



## kom526

Dakota said:


> "there were 14, 15 and 16 year old kids out there" nice way for the police commissioner to deflect away from her on why the National Guard wasn't called in sooner.... I watched videos and that didn't seem to be the majority out there.



Took no questions from the media. How very courageous of her!


----------



## RPMDAD

I am just curious here. When does the line of protesting, and rioting, and domestic terrorism get crossed ?


----------



## Hijinx

RPMDAD said:


> I am just curious here. When does the line of protesting, and rioting, and domestic terrorism get crossed ?



Protesting=Gathering in a crowd and listening to speech's carrying placards, and shouting .
Rioting= When the first bottle is tossed.
Domestic terrorism= Fire set .or shots fired.

By the way if you take no questions you do not have to answer a question that is above your ability to answer.


----------



## Lurk

Dakota said:


> Tonight will be interesting   Fergusion seemed to become more violent after the Guard showed up.
> 
> Also is there anyone who just wants the Mayor to STFU?  She needs to admit she effed up and stop this needing to "defend" herself.



Every time Hogan does a pressor, he sticks his thumb in that woman's eye while telling the world he's not criticizing.  He had his planners working since Saturday, he had the Guard general pre-activate the Guard, he had the order activating the Guard authored, printed and ready to sign as soon as she admitted she'd ####ed up and needed his help.  He walked the streets before she could get out of her dress and into jeans so she could follow in his tracks.  It's a great way to watch the "next shooting star in the Democrat party" crash and burn.


----------



## Dakota

Lurk said:


> Every time Hogan does a pressor, he sticks his thumb in that woman's eye while telling the world he's not criticizing.



Excellent way to put that.... I was thinking about his reaction in all this and he just seems to stay on topic, not criticizing but letting her bury herself with her own actions. Saying she was going to take questions but turning around and later taking none speaks volumes.


----------



## LightRoasted

SamSpade said:


> afwiw I think LR is trolling. Since the words were deliberately inflammatory - and laced with the kind of language you might find in stuff decades ago - I tend to agree. I was just trying to see if it was lifted somewhere on the Web - and the last paragraph WAS.


If I may ...

Yes you are correct. I saw those comments on a post at liveleak while watching footage of the riots. So what? They were similar to my thoughts at the time, saved me the time composing my thoughts, and reinforced some of what I learned in one minor anthropology class I took while at university. Inflammatory you say? Does using the word "negro" bother you? Being of African descent, I've donated to the United Negro College Fund. Does the use of "negro" bother you in this context? Or is it usage out of the politically correct context that makes you uncomfortable? Africa is a continent, inhabited by many different races, controlled, dominated and pillaged by other races from northern climates. Just as North America was. Look to the Native American Indian. When Europeans arrived, traveling from lands that had roads, infrastructure, houses, buildings, huge castles, innovation, science, etc., they found a race with none. 

You say I was trying to slam "negros" over other Africans. To the contrary, I was recognizing, and sharing, that there are different races in Africa. The one used largely as slaves are what we know as "negro". You want to put every human that lived, lives, in Africa, in the African category. Should any human on our continent just be called North Americans? Also, to this day, there are "jungle-dwelling savages" in Africa, some practicing cannibalism. Even though many groups of these "Africans" have been exposed to modern civilization, they are allowed to continue in their ways. Should an international task force be created to get those "Africans" out of that life and into modern civilization?

Unfortunately I share my color with those cretins rioting in Baltimore. I do not condone them and will speak out as I see fit. There are many problems. I do not have the solutions, nor do I give it much thought. I am accepting of the differences in the black population. I am sure just as you, with the differences in the white population. Not to be inflammatory. Do you worry of the reported inbreeding in West Virginia? Or of the KKK and their recruitment outreach programs? I don't.

Trolling I am not. The closest I get to trolling is when I actually am fishing for rock and the occasionally blue when I feel like.


----------



## Lurk

*Well, the liberals' ultimate authority says it's a disgrace*

So who can argue with the ultimate authority on American culture when he characterizes everything (including the empty-suit in the White  House) as a disgrace?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Anybody listening to the Gray family lawyer on Fox?  OMG, this guy is something.  He said the problem Freddy Gray had was he didn't run from the police fast enough. Really? He's going on and on saying all black men should run from the police. WTF?


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> Anybody listening to the Gray family lawyer on Fox?  OMG, this guy is something.  He said the problem Freddy Gray had was he didn't run from the police fast enough. Really? He's going on and on saying all black men should run from the police. WTF?



I haven't watched any of it tonight.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> I haven't watched any of it tonight.



We just turned it on, we watched that movie Unbroken, it was a really good movie.


----------



## Lurk

*Black B'More Councilman gets the title right*

Shouldn't he remember that his own mayor used the T-word first?


----------



## Bay_Kat

I had no idea those two word were the same thing.


----------



## Lurk

*To set the record straight re: B'More riots*

But, of course, we've got it all wrong, don't we.  It was all to blame on the fans in Camden Yard, right?


----------



## Midnightrider

Bay_Kat said:


> I had no idea those two word were the same thing.



They aren't, and if you listen to that guy's entire point that's not what he is saying. He is saying tree is no reason to dehumanize the people who are rioting by calling them names. He says if you are going to do that you should man up and just call them the N word. He has a point and his ire seems to be pointed at the elected officials calling the names, many who are black.


----------



## Dakota

Midnightrider said:


> They aren't, and if you listen to that guy's entire point that's not what he is saying. He is saying tree is no reason to dehumanize the people who are rioting by calling them names. He says if you are going to do that you should man up and just call them the N word. He has a point and his ire seems to be pointed at the elected officials calling the names, many who are black.



That is a different way to look at it but I was thinking along the lines of Bay_Kat and that this man is saying that thug is just another word for N.... r.

On another note, it sounds like the National Guard/police kept things under control last night.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> That is a different way to look at it but I was thinking along the lines of Bay_Kat and that this man is saying that thug is just another word for N.... r.
> 
> On another note, it sounds like the National Guard/police kept things under control last night.



They did, but I thought Geraldo was going to get a whoopin'.  Probably staged knowing him because if it wasn't I think the way he was talking would have gotten him a major beat down.


----------



## Hijinx

Bay_Kat said:


> They did, but I thought Geraldo was going to get a whoopin'.  Probably staged knowing him because if it wasn't I think the way he was talking would have gotten him a major beat down.



Geraldo. Sharpton , Jackson. Travel the country stirring up the mobs.
They make a good living off it.
No one ever charges them with inciting a riot.
Then we have Obama making a speech which basically tries to justify the mob actions.

I suppose in a couple of years when he leaves the WH he will travel with the Geraldo ,Jackson Sharpton group community organizing the riots .


----------



## PrchJrkr

Midnightrider said:


> They aren't, and if you listen to that guy's entire point that's not what he is saying. He is saying tree is no reason to dehumanize the people who are rioting by calling them names. He says if you are going to do that you should man up and just call them the N word. He has a point and his ire seems to be pointed at the elected officials calling the names, many who are black.



He is wrong. They have dehumanized themselves by their actions. They are now ######s...


----------



## Larry Gude

PrchJrkr said:


> He is wrong. They have dehumanized themselves by their actions. They are now ######s...



And the cops who tossed this guy in the paddy wagon, left him be instead of getting him to the doctors?


----------



## Lurk

Larry Gude said:


> And the cops who tossed this guy in the paddy wagon, left him be instead of getting him to the doctors?



It is amazing how that story line has taken hold.  We don't really know what happened.  We haven't heard the police side of the story yet.


----------



## Larry Gude

Lurk said:


> It is amazing how that story line has taken hold.  We don't really know what happened.  We haven't heard the police side of the story yet.



Not so. I've read a fair bit on this and even posted it including concerns that Gray may well have been injured before the cops got there and that is why I have tried to keep my focus narrowed to what we do know; that, apparently, the officers did not follow procedures for securing him and did not do much of anything about the pain he exhibited including getting him medical attention. All that we know from official sources.


----------



## Lurk

Larry Gude said:


> Not so. I've read a fair bit on this and even posted it including concerns that Gray may well have been injured before the cops got there and that is why I have tried to keep my focus narrowed to what we do know; that, apparently, the officers did not follow procedures for securing him and did not do much of anything about the pain he exhibited including getting him medical attention. All that we know from official sources.



Did the kid stand on his own before entering the van or did two husky cops throw him into the van?  THAT's the point you keep posting.


----------



## glhs837

Lurk said:


> It is amazing how that story line has taken hold.  We don't really know what happened.  We haven't heard the police side of the story yet.



And I suspect we might never get to. Larry has a point, all of this came about because of the thin blue line crap, where duck and cover is the norm, instead of shining a light. Does that excuse mob action, of course not, never. But officers need to understand that especially in todays age, it has to be clean and clear. The 1% are costing all of us too much, and the 99% are responsible for their brethren. Took Naval Aviation a long time to get that, and emplace a culture where Top Gun style flat-hatting simply isn't tolerated. Because our 1% was killing themselves, and taking millions of dollars of equipment with them when they did. Even quiet tolerance is too much tolerance.


----------



## Lurk

glhs837 said:


> And I suspect we might never get to. Larry has a point, all of this came about because of the thin blue line crap, where duck and cover is the norm, instead of shining a light. Does that excuse mob action, of course not, never. But officers need to understand that especially in todays age, it has to be clean and clear. The 1% are costing all of us too much, and the 99% are responsible for their brethren. Took Naval Aviation a long time to get that, and emplace a culture where Top Gun style flat-hatting simply isn't tolerated. Because our 1% was killing themselves, and taking millions of dollars of equipment with them when they did. Even quiet tolerance is too much tolerance.



How long should a complete investigation take?  Should every statement be made public immediately, before anyone has had a chance to look at the accumulated evidence?  If the story that Gray was one week post-op for spinal surgry is true, it was not immediately available and might (just might) have bearing on the investigation.  The crowd wants lynch-mob immediacy which is not fair to anyone.


----------



## Larry Gude

Lurk said:


> Did the kid stand on his own before entering the van or did two husky cops throw him into the van?  THAT's the point you keep posting.



From what I've read from police reports he may well have been injured to begin with, before arrest, an arrest the officers say was without resistance. The official suggestion now is that procedures were not followed. 

This helps your point?


----------



## Midnightrider

Dakota said:


> That is a different way to look at it but I was thinking along the lines of Bay_Kat and that this man is saying that thug is just another word for N.... r.
> 
> On another note, it sounds like the National Guard/police kept things under control last night.



I would encourage you to find and watch the entire exchange and not go on bits and pieces of quotes from an article....


As for the "protests" last night, it was funny watching the coverage and seeing newsmen from the same channel in the background of each others shots. Then they would 'cut away' to the other guy and pretend they were on the other side of some huge gathering. In reality after about 1030 it appeared to be mostly newcasters witth a small handful of protestors milling about.


----------



## Larry Gude

Lurk said:


> How long should a complete investigation take?   .



I don't care about that. Let it take what it takes. SC showed how you deal with this sort of thing; RIGHT NOW. Especially with the tensions in our nation. There seems to be plenty of reason to state this this guy died in the hands of the cops and that the officers ####ed up. If that is so, charge them, now, with appropriate charges. SAY SO. If they did nothing wrong, SAY SO. LOUD and repeat it. Silence is the last thing you can do, especially right now.


----------



## glhs837

Lurk said:


> How long should a complete investigation take?  Should every statement be made public immediately, before anyone has had a chance to look at the accumulated evidence?  If the story that Gray was one week post-op for spinal surgry is true, it was not immediately available and might (just might) have bearing on the investigation.  The crowd wants lynch-mob immediacy which is not fair to anyone.





True, and if people had faith that the system would conduct a fair investigation, the timing might not matter so much. But there has been such a distrust built up that it's going take a lot of effort to break that down. Too many cases where the system ducked and covered for sooooo long, and then came out with a whitewashed POS report. Trust is earned, and respect goes both ways.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Larry Gude said:


> And the cops who tossed this guy in the paddy wagon, left him be instead of getting him to the doctors?



Prosecute and punish them, if that's the case. Don't burn down and loot your own ####ing neighborhood! Then spend as many man hours as it takes to identify these animals that looted and burned, and prosecute their sorry asses.


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> From what I've read from police reports he may well have been injured to begin with, before arrest, an arrest the officers say was without resistance.




We'll see eventually if this story has any legs......

http://thefourthestate.co/2015/04/breaking-freddy-gray-had-spine-surgery-just-one-week-before-arrest/


----------



## Larry Gude

Gilligan said:


> We'll see eventually if this story has any legs......



...or back bone?   

The cop's bosses needed to SHOUT, right away, we did NOTHING wrong. They didn't do that. Nature, human, filled the vacuum. So, it boils down to whether they followed procedures or not and THAT should then have been the word from the police, long and loud. Especially right now. 

Now, that said, you gotta admire Grey for being back to work so soon instead of just laying around.


----------



## Larry Gude

PrchJrkr said:


> Prosecute and punish them, if that's the case. Don't burn down and loot your own ####ing neighborhood! Then spend as many man hours as it takes to identify these animals that looted and burned, and prosecute their sorry asses.



We have to agree, that as a simple practical matter, that with the ongoing national tension drummed up by the race industry, fully supported by the President of the United States, that the B'more cops bosses failed, miserably and HAD to know they could not leave this to silence. They HAD to jump on this, like the PR reality or not, and they did not. 

Agreed?


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> We have to agree, that as a simple practical matter, that with the ongoing national tension drummed up by the race industry, fully supported by the President of the United States, that the B'more cops bosses failed, miserably and HAD to know they could not leave this to silence. They HAD to jump on this, like the PR reality or not, and they did not.
> 
> Agreed?


I disagree.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Larry Gude said:


> ...or back bone?
> 
> Now, that said, you gotta admire Grey for being back to work so soon instead of just laying around.



That right there made me lol.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Larry Gude said:


> We have to agree, that as a simple practical matter, that with the ongoing national tension drummed up by the race industry, fully supported by the President of the United States, that the B'more cops bosses failed, miserably and HAD to know they could not leave this to silence. They HAD to jump on this, like the PR reality or not, and they did not.
> 
> Agreed?



I disagree. 

It's time this kind of bull#### is nipped in the bud. The authorities have procedures in place. Let them do their jobs. If you can't wait and have to show your ass by breaking laws, deal with the consequences. The harsh reality is, that the whole ####ing world doesn't stop because one little piece of #### hoodrat dies.


----------



## Dakota

Midnightrider said:


> I would encourage you to find and watch the entire exchange and not go on bits and pieces of quotes from an article....



Actually I did   Now that you pointed that out I do see clearly what you are talking about but my 1st impression is what I posted and was the same thought Bay_Kat had...


----------



## Larry Gude

PrchJrkr said:


> I disagree.
> 
> It's time this kind of bull#### is nipped in the bud. The authorities have procedures in place. Let them do their jobs. If you can't wait and have to show your ass by breaking laws, deal with the consequences. The harsh reality is, that the whole ####ing world doesn't stop because one little piece of #### hoodrat dies.



It's not that he died. It's how. if not for the video, right now in Charleston, an officer would be on paid desk duty as the investigation of how to explain away the shooting would be going on. We know that. There is a list of deaths in custody with the Baltimore cops. 

We're not talking about just some death. We're talking about the power of the state and violence in your, and my, and their, name.


----------



## Midnightrider

Dakota said:


> Actually I did   Now that you pointed that out I do see clearly what you are talking about but my 1st impression is what I posted and was the same thought Bay_Kat had...



ok, when i read the article i got exactly what you were talking about....

Anyway, it is much ado about nothing either way. Calling a looter a thug seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> Now, that said, you gotta admire Grey for being back to work so soon instead of just laying around.



LOL. But that story is still being run to ground....    If it IS true, then there is still something awful fishy about the police department not immediately jumping out there with "hey!..not our fault!"...


----------



## Larry Gude

Gilligan said:


> LOL. But that story is still being run to ground....    If it IS true, then there is still something awful fishy about the police department not immediately jumping out there with "hey!..not our fault!"...



Well, SOP has long been to STFU and let it blow over and deal with it deliberately. I get that. But, that day is GONE, at least for now. Everyone has a camera. (which is how a LOT of the rioters are gonna have to pay up). We're wired 24/7/365 for news. The cops, our cops, all our cops, can NOT hide behind the blue wall anymore AND expect there to NOT be huge problems. 

That said, cops will be cops and are gonna cover each other. They needed their bosses to burn those guys, charges pending for manslaughter, reckless endangerment, whatever, pending the investigation and no one in charge was smart enough or had the leadership skills necessary to do it. The guys in the trenches NEED that. They HAVE to cover each other. Let the boss be the bad guy. That's his freaking job. it provides cover for everyone.


----------



## Monello

...


> To the looters, to the vandals, the felons, the people in Baltimore (and elsewhere) ruining this great Republic of ours: before you call me a racist, before you call me insensitive… understand that to use both would be an oxymoron.
> 
> It is my complete lack of any interest in your race, background, gender, personal beliefs and/or struggles that makes me an insensitive jerk. I accept that. It also makes me incapable of discrimination.
> 
> You are animals. If you are able to destroy the home or business of your neighbor, you’ve lost your humanity. If you are able to harm your fellow man, to scare their children, to do so with a clean conscience, merely because of something that some cop may or may not have done, which has nothing to do with you… you are a horrible human being. You disgust me, as you should anyone who wishes to be a part of civilized society.
> 
> Leftists will come to your defense and demand “understanding”. You deserve none. We are past the point of understanding. You deserve justice.
> 
> I reserve my “understanding” for the people you’ve hurt, for the businesses you’ve cost countless sums of money, blood, sweat and tears. If that makes me “insensitive”, then you are the one who is placing greater value on the grievance of the felons, than that of the tax-paying, law abiding citizen. You are siding with the criminal, over the local business owner.
> 
> I was raised in Canada, and moved to the United States as soon as I was legally able. This is not the America I sought. This is not the shining city on a hill which I admired from afar. It turns my stomach, and it makes me even more sick to know that people like me will be vilified for voicing these opinions.
> 
> This isn’t just a dark day for America, this is a dark day for humanity. These actions don’t merely bring shame on any individual race. Rather, the human race. To all the decent people left, kiss your wives and hug your children. We are on the cusp of darkness the likes of which this country has never seen.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://louderwithcrowder.com/dear-racist-looting-rioting-scumbags-in-baltimore/#ixzz3YhuRM3aA


----------



## Bay_Kat

Midnightrider said:


> ok, when i read the article i got exactly what you were talking about....
> 
> Anyway, it is much ado about nothing either way. Calling a looter a thug seems reasonable to me.



When they loot and burn they act like animals, why not call them a term that "dehumanizes them". All those people that have no job to go to, the people that have no cars to get to a job they may have.  I hope they catch every one of those thugs and put them in cages where they belong.


----------



## rdytogo

Larry Gude said:


> I don't care about that. Let it take what it takes. SC showed how you deal with this sort of thing; RIGHT NOW. Especially with the tensions in our nation. There seems to be plenty of reason to state this this guy died in the hands of the cops and that the officers ####ed up. If that is so, charge them, now, with appropriate charges. SAY SO. If they did nothing wrong, SAY SO. LOUD and repeat it. Silence is the last thing you can do, especially right now.



Wouldn't you agree that South Carolina and this incident are different.  This incident is a little more complex to the legalities of what may have occurred.  Policies seem to have been violated and I am confident those issues will be delt with in accordance to the law.  A violation of policy doesn't necessarily equate to criminality.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I'm just wondering if they have the conclusion and it's not what the people want to hear and they are worried about making it public.  That's just my thought, but they should have said something by now, it's taking too long.


----------



## rdytogo

Bay_Kat said:


> I'm just wondering if they have the conclusion and it's not what the people want to hear and they are worried about making it public.  That's just my thought, but they should have said something by now, it's taking too long.



The police officers who were responsible for this man have ten days before they are compelled to speak to law enforcement.  How long ago did this happen and being that there are six officers involved, do you believe there has been adequate time to go over all of the information from the six officers as well as any citizens who may have seen something?


----------



## terbear1225

I'll admit, I did not follow this story closely from the outset (What can I say, don't have much chance to watch the news every day)  Did the BPD come out early on and make any kind of statement.  In my uninformed opinion, it would have been relatively easy for them to say "something slearly went wrong here, we fully intend to investigate and take steps that this never happens again." regardless of any precipitating details, this guy clearly should have gotten medical treatment well before he did.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

terbear1225 said:


> I'll admit, I did not follow this story closely from the outset (What can I say, don't have much chance to watch the news every day)  Did the BPD come out early on and make any kind of statement.  In my uninformed opinion, it would have been relatively easy for them to say "something slearly went wrong here, we fully intend to investigate and take steps that this never happens again." regardless of any precipitating details, this guy clearly should have gotten medical treatment well before he did.



Yes, they've said a few things very similar to your quotes.


----------



## glhs837

rdytogo said:


> The police officers who were responsible for this man have ten days before they are compelled to speak to law enforcement.  How long ago did this happen and being that there are six officers involved, do you believe there has been adequate time to go over all of the information from the six officers as well as any citizens who may have seen something?





Wow, you get ten whole days to get your story straight? That's the sort of thing that makes civilians raise an eyebrow. And the "before they are compelled" sort of smells a bit too. Doesn't mean you are guilty if you take all ten days, but sure looks sort of sketchy.


----------



## Larry Gude

rdytogo said:


> Wouldn't you agree that South Carolina and this incident are different.  This incident is a little more complex to the legalities of what may have occurred.  Policies seem to have been violated and I am confident those issues will be delt with in accordance to the law.  A violation of policy doesn't necessarily equate to criminality.



I totally agree they are different. At worst, these cops were negligent, or so it seems. The guy in Carolina is a murderer. The problem is two fold; the current social tension and unrest and, perhaps most of all, we ALL know that, absent the video, SC cop would be sitting at a deck, with pay, pending investigation. Yes?


----------



## PJay

Innocent, law abiding citizens cannot attend a baseball game for the first time ever...that's messed up. 

Bad guys win. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Larry Gude

Homesick said:


> Innocent, law abiding citzens cannot attend a baseball game for the first time ever...that's messed up.
> 
> Bad guys win. Makes no sense to me.



18 hours ago it made sense. 

Larry Hogan showed some pretty good leadership shutting this thing down while not coming off as a goon. Right to protest, rioting will NOT be tolerated. Period. In any event, 18 hours ago, the idea of having to protect a bunch of people who can afford a baseball game and reducing resources available to help with the rest of the city didn't sound good.

Kinda interesting the response; officers from ALL over were there quick.


----------



## rdytogo

Larry Gude said:


> I totally agree they are different. At worst, these cops were negligent, or so it seems. The guy in Carolina is a murderer. The problem is two fold; the current social tension and unrest and, perhaps most of all, we ALL know that, absent the video, SC cop would be sitting at a deck, with pay, pending investigation. Yes?



Maybe, maybe not.  Pretty hard to justify shooting a guy in the back 11 times.


----------



## Larry Gude

rdytogo said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  Pretty hard to justify shooting a guy in the back 11 times.



Well, I can't prove it but I strongly suspect that after he moved the tazer to set it by the dying man, his case would have been at least plausible.


----------



## PJay

Now some acts of kindness

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...incredible-photos-kindness-emerged-chaos.html

I hope it continues to grow....


----------



## Dakota

That promise to give the people a report Friday on the department's investigation will not happen, instead it will go directly to the Attorney General's office. 

They are basically breaking a promise.... not good... not good at all.  

They should have not promised what they cannot deliver and that may cause things to heat back up.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> That promise to give the people a report Friday on the department's investigation will not happen, instead it will go directly to the Attorney General's office.
> 
> They are basically breaking a promise.... not good... not good at all.
> 
> They should have not promised what they cannot deliver and that may cause things to heat back up.



Yep and they aren't going to release the autopsy results, I think things are going to get nasty again tonight and did you see all the people in New York?


----------



## Hank

*Nsfw*


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> We'll see eventually if this story has any legs......
> 
> http://thefourthestate.co/2015/04/breaking-freddy-gray-had-spine-surgery-just-one-week-before-arrest/



The coddlers and wiggers will turn this into a "blame the victim" stratagem.


----------



## Midnightrider

Bay_Kat said:


> Yep and they aren't going to release the autopsy results, I think things are going to get nasty again tonight and did you see all the people in New York?



Seems pretty jacked up to suggest a report will be issued and then just punt to the DA. I would imagine the real riots will happen if they draw this out a couple weeks and then don't charge anyone.


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> LOL. But that story is still being run to ground....    If it IS true, then there is still something awful fishy about the police department not immediately jumping out there with "hey!..not our fault!"...



The police department cannot claim they did nothing wrong when the black mayor (much like our black President) said the cops were to blame within 24 hours and before any evidence was uncovered.  EVERYTHING hinged on a stupid and incomplete smartphone video that started way to late in the interchange.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Watching CNN, lot of arrests in NY, every one they showed was a white person. Fox is showing Baltimore, started to heat up there.


----------



## Dakota

Hank said:


> *Nsfw*



  Great video!  



Bay_Kat, 

Who is covering what is going on in New York?  I haven't seen any of it.  :shrug:

I think it is rotten they didn't talk to the people, in front of the mic as to why the original promise changed.  Just to make a statement out to the press in a very indirect way, IMO, isn't the best way they could have relayed that information.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> Great video!
> 
> 
> 
> Bay_Kat,
> 
> Who is covering what is going on in New York?  I haven't seen any of it.  :shrug:
> 
> I think it is rotten they didn't talk to the people, in front of the mic as to why the original promise changed.  Just to make a statement out to the press in a very indirect way, IMO, isn't the best way they could have relayed that information.



They were doing a split screen showing both cities on Fox and CNN. My husband just changed the channel to the movie 2012, oh goody. He said he's sick of seeing all the crap happening, so we'll watch a movie about the world ending.


----------



## Restless

There may be more to this story than we have been told - 

http://allenbwest.com/2015/04/bombshell-is-this-the-truth--freddie-gray-spinal-injury/


----------



## Bay_Kat

Restless said:


> There may be more to this story than we have been told -
> 
> http://allenbwest.com/2015/04/bombshell-is-this-the-truth--freddie-gray-spinal-injury/



It won't open for me.

Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## Dakota

Restless, 

I have another thread on that in the news section titled "Freddie Gray"

Where I posted this article... 

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/bs-md-gray-settlement-20150429-story.html


----------



## Dakota

The crowds are THICK in Baltimore and curfew is in 16 minutes. I have a feeling they are going to have TONS of arrests tonight.

If I was an employee at Central Booking, I'd have the flu about now.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> The crowds are THICK in Baltimore and curfew is in 16 minutes. I have a feeling they are going to have TONS of arrest tonight.



Geraldo is so bravebeing out there with the bloods and cryps, or whoever they are. Sheesh.

And now they are saying the Washington Post just put out a report that another prisoner in the van with Gray said he was trying to hurt himself.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...ec6-11e4-8666-a1d756d0218e_story.html?hpid=z1


----------



## Midnightrider

Bay_Kat said:


> Geraldo is so bravebeing out there with the bloods and cryps, or whoever they are. Sheesh.
> 
> And now they are saying the Washington Post just put out a report that another prisoner in the van with Gray said he was trying to hurt himself.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...ec6-11e4-8666-a1d756d0218e_story.html?hpid=z1


Sounds completely legit


----------



## Bay_Kat

Midnightrider said:


> Sounds completely legit



I guess time will tell.  There were those that thought Michael Brown had his hands up too.


----------



## Lurk

rdytogo said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  Pretty hard to justify shooting a guy in the back 11 times.



How many?


----------



## Gilligan

On point.....

https://twitter.com/Jami_USA/status/593584514091196416


----------



## Midnightrider

Bay_Kat said:


> I guess time will tell.  There were those that thought Michael Brown had his hands up too.



and there are those that think Freddie Gray had recently had neck surgery :shrug:


----------



## PJay

Homesick said:


> How long before this spreads across the country..



So far

Baltimore

New York

Washington D.C.

Denver

Ferguson

MO

Minneapolis


----------



## Gilligan

Al will fis dis chit, yo.

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015/04/27/baltimore-mayor-sharpton-is-welcome-in-city/


----------



## Midnightrider

Bay_Kat said:


> Geraldo is so bravebeing out there with the bloods and cryps, or whoever they are. Sheesh.
> 
> And now they are saying the Washington Post just put out a report that another prisoner in the van with Gray said he was trying to hurt himself.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...ec6-11e4-8666-a1d756d0218e_story.html?hpid=z1



starting to sound like the paddy wagon made another stop that the police investigators only found out about through a private video. IF you can beleive the early reports anyway....



> As if to drive home that point, a deputy commissioner revealed a piece of information that raises still more questions about what the officers involved have told investigators: The police van carrying Gray to the station made a previously undisclosed stop that was captured on a "privately owned camera."


http://news.yahoo.com/baltimore-officials-no-immediate-decision-gray-case-083053498.html


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Midnightrider said:


> starting to sound like the paddy wagon made another stop that the police investigators only found out about through a private video. IF you can beleive the early reports anyway....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/baltimore-officials-no-immediate-decision-gray-case-083053498.html



Almost like believing gangs were about to have open season on police. (Kind of like what they say after every mass protest/riot)


----------



## Midnightrider

Chris0nllyn said:


> Almost like believing gangs were about to have open season on police. (Kind of like what they say after every mass protest/riot)



that did sound like a stretch to me, but this was apparently out of the Police commissioners mouth....


----------



## Bay_Kat

Midnightrider said:


> starting to sound like the paddy wagon made another stop that the police investigators only found out about through a private video. IF you can beleive the early reports anyway....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/baltimore-officials-no-immediate-decision-gray-case-083053498.html



They should have been able to find out about another stop by the GPS, those vehicles do have them.


----------



## Midnightrider

Bay_Kat said:


> They should have been able to find out about another stop by the GPS, those vehicles do have them.



you would think the officers' statements would have reflected all of the stops too...


----------



## Dakota

If that is true, there are some serious shenanigans at play here. 

I did think it was odd the wife of the tranport driver was on the news last night with a blurry face trying to punt fault on the arresting officers.  

Perhaps later I will dig up that video unless somebody else finds it before me.


----------



## Amused_despair

Anyone ever think about the Arab Spring a few years ago, the underlying causes and the spark that set it off finally?  I wonder if we are set up for the same type of thing here?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Have no fear the Reverend Al is on the scene.  This will be by far the quietest night in Baltimore in many years.  He's got this.


----------



## Dakota

If he was hurt in the transporter van.. perhaps had his head bashed in... that driver of that van is black.  This would be a black on black crime.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Dakota said:


> If he was hurt in the transporter van.. perhaps had his head bashed in... that driver of that van is black.  This would be a black on black crime.



I thought those paddy wagons had partitions separating passengers. I wonder how he'd have enough room to break his own neck if he was confined to a small box in a van


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dakota said:


> If he was hurt in the transporter van.. perhaps had his head bashed in... that driver of that van is black.  *This would be a black on black crime.*




If that is the case, Rev Al better pack up and go home, he ain't got time for that.


----------



## SamSpade

Chris0nllyn said:


> I thought those paddy wagons had partitions separating passengers. I wonder how he'd have enough room to break his own neck if he was confined to a small box in a van



That's what I read elsewhere. But nothing about his death makes any damned sense, and I am surprised we are not hearing more about how he must have died.
Was his neck or spinal cord broken going IN to the van? Coming out? Was his spinal cord broken when he was arrested? When did it happen?

With what I have heard, the only story that makes sense is, it happened in the back of the van, where he was alone and they gave him a rough ride. He was handcuffed and got smacked around. Which means, it was broken before the end of the ride.

I have a hard time believing that also.


----------



## Midnightrider

Dakota said:


> If that is true, there are some serious shenanigans at play here.
> 
> I did think it was odd the wife of the tranport driver was on the news last night with a blurry face trying to punt fault on the arresting officers.
> 
> Perhaps later I will dig up that video unless somebody else finds it before me.



http://gawker.com/differing-account...=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gawker/full+(Gawker)

Here is an interview with 'someone'. Who knows if they checked the person out, and there isn't anything new in her story other than the allegation that the driver says he was injured before he was put in the wagon, but there it is.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

SamSpade said:


> That's what I read elsewhere. But nothing about his death makes any damned sense, and I am surprised we are not hearing more about how he must have died.
> Was his neck or spinal cord broken going IN to the van? Coming out? Was his spinal cord broken when he was arrested? When did it happen?
> 
> With what I have heard, the only story that makes sense is, it happened in the back of the van, where he was alone and they gave him a rough ride. He was handcuffed and got smacked around. Which means, it was broken before the end of the ride.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that also.



About an hour ago, Reuters reported that Gray had a head injury to his neck matching a bolt in the back of the van. 

https://twitter.com/Reuters/status/593857851929567232

Who knows, the longer without answers, the more time stories will be made up.


----------



## Dakota

Midnightrider said:


> http://gawker.com/differing-account...=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gawker/full+(Gawker)
> 
> Here is an interview with 'someone'. Who knows if they checked the person out, and there isn't anything new in her story other than the allegation that the driver says he was injured before he was put in the wagon, but there it is.




That is the video so thank you for finding it.

They asked her what she thought happened and she went back to the initial arrest.   I thought it was odd she would come forward.  It seemed to me she was trying to move the direction of the investigation off her beloved.  

The transporter had to take the offender out of the back in order to put leg shackles on and perhaps when he went back into the van, he went back in head first??? 

Maybe out of regret, the transporter stopped at the vacant area they say wasn't reported by the transporter originally to check on the offender knowing they used excessive force???


----------



## Dakota

Chris0nllyn said:


> Who knows, the longer without answers, the more time stories will be made up.



Exactly... however, the sending of the offender head first into the paddy wagon would make sense, if true.


----------



## Monello

There are more theories here than when that plane went missing in the ocean.


----------



## rdytogo

Chris0nllyn said:


> I thought those paddy wagons had partitions separating passengers. I wonder how he'd have enough room to break his own neck if he was confined to a small box in a van



Well please, expound on your theory of how his neck got broken.


----------



## Larry Gude

How he died is important. However, it would have been a LOT more important for someone in charge to recognize how critical it was to respond to this, right away, with the truth and if that meant negligence by the officers, that means charge them, then and there and if they did nothing wrong, say so LOUDLY. 

However, the problem is deep https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/04/29/david-simon-on-baltimore-s-anguish


----------



## Hijinx

I guess I am a strange sort of guy, but if a drug dealer in my neighborhood was killed I would be happy.

Of course this is Baltimore. I can understand the angst.


----------



## glhs837

For those unaware, giving unruly offenders an "A ticket" ride has a fairly long tradition in law enforcement. A few cities have been successfully sued because it had become an institutionalized complete with code words from the arresting officers to  signal it's use. Was called a "nickel ride", which tells you how far back the practice goes. And unless you have really tried to whip folks around, or been subjected to same by pros, you might not understand how rough it can get. Ever ride a school bus and been on the axle when it hits a bump? Wheee, that was fun. Now, imagine you are cuffed, surrounded by hard metal, and the driver works hard to do that. I know I could have passengers belted into in nice soft seats feeling nauseous in less than a minute if I really tried, and I'm not a pro. 

For my money, the nickel ride hypothesis is up around the +90% confidence level, has been right along. 

http://articles.philly.com/2001-06-03/news/25322977_1_wagon-police-officer-police-van


----------



## Dakota

Larry Gude said:


> How he died is important. However, it would have been a LOT more important for someone in charge to recognize how critical it was to respond to this, right away, with the truth and if that meant negligence by the officers, that means charge them, then and there and if they did nothing wrong, say so LOUDLY.
> 
> However, the problem is deep https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/04/29/david-simon-on-baltimore-s-anguish





I wanted to point out that this is a well written opinion piece on the matter.  Simon is very well researched on the issues and also well respected in his work.

One of these days, I plan to watch "The Wire" from start to finish.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hijinx said:


> I guess I am a strange sort of guy, but if a drug dealer in my neighborhood was killed I would be happy.
> 
> Of course this is Baltimore. I can understand the angst.



If you care enough to have an opinion, maybe care enough to have an informed one. Please just read this; https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/04/29/david-simon-on-baltimore-s-anguish


----------



## Larry Gude

Dakota said:


> I wanted to point out that this is a well written opinion piece on the matter.  Simon is very well researched on the issues and also well respected in his work.
> 
> One of these days, I plan to watch "The Wire" from start to finish.



Yup. And it makes sense of all the madness. Reasoned, understandable. That's where to start looking for solutions; what are the problems?


----------



## Dakota

Larry Gude said:


> Yup. And it makes sense of all the madness. Reasoned, understandable. That's where to start looking for solutions; what are the problems?




The opinion piece is very well researched and some of what I have been trying to say on here without putting myself way out there is important to know.    

You might want to consider giving it a thread of its own.


----------



## PJay

Officers are charged and will be arrested.


----------



## glhs837

Homesick said:


> Officers are charged and will be arrested.



which ones?


----------



## PJay

glhs837 said:


> which ones?



All six involved.


----------



## kwillia

Homesick said:


> All six involved.



One charged with 2nd degree murder.


----------



## PJay

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/0...-to-baltimore-prosecutors.html?_r=1&referrer=



Sorry, should have posted


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Charging the officers with a crime will probably only cause riots at a later time when they are not convicted.  I seriously doubt there will be any convictions in these cases.


----------



## Vince

PeoplesElbow said:


> Charging the officers with a crime will probably only cause riots at a later time when they are not convicted.  I seriously doubt* there will be any convictions in these cases.*


That's about what they said on the news.  They're going to have a hard time convicting on murder charges.  And, of course, when the verdict comes in there will be more rioting because they won't be happy unless there's a conviction and a hanging.


----------



## RPMDAD

Posted this in another thread, found it an interesting perspective.

Did find this interview interesting. JMHO

http://video.foxnews.com/v/421049927...#sp=show-clips


----------



## digitallest

Larry Gude said:


> Yup. And it makes sense of all the madness. Reasoned, understandable. That's where to start looking for solutions; what are the problems?



I think one of the biggest problems is the "war on drugs" and the saturation of wartime propaganda. An occupying army does not protect and serve the enemy combatants, with the druggies dressed in civilian clothes and living among us, it's got to be as big of a mind f*ck as Afghanistan. I'm surprised America is not losing as many cops to suicide as soldiers, percentage wise. Maybe because the propaganda about people who use drugs is so much more rabid and bloodthirsty. Drugs certainly can drive a person to commit crimes. So can poverty, an overboard sense of entitlement, so the rhetoric fueling the demonization of citizen drug use makes as much sense as making all reasons driving criminal behavior illegal. Greed, envy, poverty, rebelliousness mental illness, anger management issues...

.  Except we have already swallowed all that pungent bait. We are filled to the gills with reasons why a druggie or drug dealer is less than human, and it does not matter if they die, or rot in prison. And if you are not a druggie, then you don't need the right to privacy. What have you got to hide? If you are not a scumbag you do not have to fear an overboard cop breaking your bones, or taking your life. Except, we could all be suspected, in the wrong place, at the wrong time, and you may suffer for your illusions of security in righteousness.

the second problem, imo, is the divisive discouraging rhetoric of the grievance industry. The civil rights movement succeeded, intitutional racism is NOT legal, or acceptible. You can not end individual racism, without ending the illusion of freedom we still have.

 With community leaders telling people that their circumstances are due to white people being racists, they take away the reason to make an effort. When they say, "you do not stand a chance, because of white peoples hateful treatment of you" what they are telling every generation of black people, is not to bother making an effort to succeed, the people who need to make an effort, who need to ALLOW them to succeeed, are those awful white people. Then they can maybe try  getting an education, or a good paying job, but when their respected leaders tell them the effort will be wasted, why would they want to try? 

Ignoring the fact that there are wildly successful black people all over the place, the leaders of the "we are being abused" movement can not afford to let old wounds heal,  even worse than racist white people, those who see racism as their bread and butter keep reinfecting those wounds.


----------



## Lurk

*I think someone was looking for this earlier*

[video=youtube;quW7LquykV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quW7LquykV8[/video]


----------



## Lurk

*'Course these animals were feral before Freddy Gray*

[video=youtube;JIQ59110tt8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIQ59110tt8[/video]

It's known as a Chimpout, folks.


----------



## Hijinx

Vince said:


> That's about what they said on the news.  They're going to have a hard time convicting on murder charges.  And, of course, when the verdict comes in there will be more rioting because they won't be happy unless there's a conviction and a hanging.



I don't think anyone living in that sh1thole will ever be happy, but you are right there will be another riot unless these officers are found guilty.
These people want a lynching and the Attorney general practically guaranteed one.


----------



## Lurk

RPMDAD said:


> Posted this in another thread, found it an interesting perspective.
> 
> Did find this interview interesting. JMHO
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/421049927...#sp=show-clips





It didn't work in the other thread either.


----------



## Larry Gude

digitallest said:


> I think one of the biggest problems is the "war on drugs"  .



Of course it is. We're 'learned' that during Prohibition I but there is so much money to be made with prohibition it's simply compelling to otherwise good people. We unlearnted it. Drugs and alcohol and cigarettes are health issues. We KNOW that but there is that desire to control one another and the desire to profit off of it.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hijinx said:


> I don't think anyone living in that sh1thole will ever be happy, but you are right there will be another riot unless these officers are found guilty.
> These people want a lynching and the Attorney general practically guaranteed one.



Where should they go? Your neighborhood? Mine? Anyone who can get out, do better, does. It just so happens that there is the 'everyone else' and there's always room in the ghetto. 
:shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

A most awesome bit of commentary on (or message to) the Baltimore riot(ers).

http://ace.mu.nu/archives/356636.php


----------



## Monello

Gilligan said:


> A most awesome bit of commentary on (or message to) the Baltimore riot(ers).
> 
> http://ace.mu.nu/archives/356636.php



Good article.  



> I'm going to let you in on a little secret: What do white folks say about inner city blacks when there's just us around? 85% of the time I hear variations on “What the hell is wrong with those people?”, the implication being that there's no reason for you to be burning all that #### down, yo. Go to school, study, get a job, be productive. That's what we expect from you, it's what we expect from our own kids, it's the life we live ourselves. Just because you're black doesn't mean that you're incapable of doing that, we're surrounded daily by middle class black folks that do just that. They live with us, their kids go to school with our kids and date our daughters (really). Thomas Sowell is a black man who came from poverty, and he's the smartest man in America. Clarence Thomas did the same, and he's on the SCOTUS. Ben Carson had a childhood as rough as any in east or west B-more, and he's the greatest pediatric neurosurgeon in the world, and he's running for president to boot.


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> Good article.



I disagree. 

It is easy to say those things as though that's all it takes and, for some, that IS all it takes. A Thomas Sowell will find away. However, when we're talking about the masses, the simple fact of the matter is that, as a whole, we have far too few good jobs and far too many low skill people available to do the low skill jobs. There is also no excess of mid and upper skill jobs. The simple fact of the matter is we have far too many people and nowhere near enough jobs and that is a factor of the double whammy of so many jobs gone over seas coupled with huge leaps in productivity including automation. Hell, you can't even just go milk cows. They have a machine for that. Instead of 10 jobs milking cows most anyone can do, you need one trained mechanic. Where do all those people go? They become dependent on welfare. 

Both parties screwed these last two generations royally. Demographics were about to pay off, big time, as the boomers started retiring en masse. Runaway immigration means $8-10 an hour jobs coupled to a system that isn't going anywhere that pays American's $8-10 to sit on their ass. So, the jobs cost $16-20 anyway with all those unproductive mouths being fed. 

Individuals can and will find a way. The great mass in the middle is the issue. There are no jobs and if everyone in Baltimore, a city with something like 40% of the population working for the city, a stunning number, did everything suggested, get a hair cut and get a real job, there'd still be no jobs for most. It's just that simple. 

:shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> I disagree.
> 
> It is easy to say those things as though that's all it takes and, for some, that IS all it takes. A Thomas Sowell will find away. However, when we're talking about the masses, the simple fact of the matter is that, as a whole, we have far too few good jobs and far too many low skill people available to do the low skill jobs. There is also no excess of mid and upper skill jobs. The simple fact of the matter is we have far too many people and nowhere near enough jobs and that is a factor of the double whammy of so many jobs gone over seas coupled with huge leaps in productivity including automation. Hell, you can't even just go milk cows. They have a machine for that. Instead of 10 jobs milking cows most anyone can do, you need one trained mechanic. Where do all those people go? They become dependent on welfare.
> 
> Both parties screwed these last two generations royally. Demographics were about to pay off, big time, as the boomers started retiring en masse. Runaway immigration means $8-10 an hour jobs coupled to a system that isn't going anywhere that pays American's $8-10 to sit on their ass. So, the jobs cost $16-20 anyway with all those unproductive mouths being fed.
> 
> Individuals can and will find a way. The great mass in the middle is the issue. There are no jobs and if everyone in Baltimore, a city with something like 40% of the population working for the city, a stunning number, did everything suggested, get a hair cut and get a real job, there'd still be no jobs for most. It's just that simple.
> 
> :shrug:




Yeah..but somewhere in your fog of confused and incorrect logic apparently resides the assumption that, after several generations of living otherwise, there is a "desire" to actually get a job.  I submit that the entire idea of gainful employment as means to fully sustain a life and living has become a relic of history in areas like Baltimore. An alien concept.


----------



## Monello

Larry Gude said:


> I disagree.
> 
> It is easy to say those things as though that's all it takes and, for some, that IS all it takes. A Thomas Sowell will find away. However, when we're talking about the masses, the simple fact of the matter is that, as a whole, we have far too few good jobs and far too many low skill people available to do the low skill jobs. There is also no excess of mid and upper skill jobs. The simple fact of the matter is we have far too many people and nowhere near enough jobs and that is a factor of the double whammy of so many jobs gone over seas coupled with huge leaps in productivity including automation. Hell, you can't even just go milk cows. They have a machine for that. Instead of 10 jobs milking cows most anyone can do, you need one trained mechanic. Where do all those people go? They become dependent on welfare.
> 
> Both parties screwed these last two generations royally. Demographics were about to pay off, big time, as the boomers started retiring en masse. Runaway immigration means $8-10 an hour jobs coupled to a system that isn't going anywhere that pays American's $8-10 to sit on their ass. So, the jobs cost $16-20 anyway with all those unproductive mouths being fed.
> 
> Individuals can and will find a way. The great mass in the middle is the issue. There are no jobs and if everyone in Baltimore, a city with something like 40% of the population working for the city, a stunning number, did everything suggested, get a hair cut and get a real job, there'd still be no jobs for most. It's just that simple.
> 
> :shrug:



This was my take on the article.  I imagined that the article was written like a personal letter.  The letter was addressed to an anonymous rioter(AR).  All AR has to do is find 1 job to better his/her personal situation.  The letter discussed the means to better your employment prospects.    The specifics were:



> *Go to school, study, get a job, be productive*. That's what we expect from you, it's what we expect from our own kids, it's the life we live ourselves. Just because you're black doesn't mean that you're incapable of doing that, we're surrounded daily by middle class black folks that do just that.



The author isn't asking any more of these folks.  And there are legions of people in similar circumstances that have risen above it all.  There are a few examples of well known people that have achieved incredible success GIVEN THE SAME 'HANDICAP' AS AR.  The blueprint for success in America isn't a well hidden secret.  Poor urban people use a myriad of excuses to wallow in their misery.  If they want to wallow then fine, let them.  But don't blame the people who play by the rules and make something of themselves.

Decades ago people from the south moved north to find jobs on the assembly lines.  Currently there are jobs in North Dakota and other pockets of the country that are hurting for people.  Recently I took a seasonal job out west.  My employer hires 3,300 seasonal workers.  And they put you up, feed you, provide uniforms.  All you need to do is show up and work. The bonus is that you get to spend a summer in 1 of the most amazing National Parks in the country. There were even a few employees that admitted they had felony records.  That's how hard up they are to find workers.  Around 25-30% of the workers were foreign college students that come over on 120 day work visas.  Americans & foreigners get the same pay for the same position.  The entry jobs are there.  Take a job, work it well and then gain experience.

Someone very wise told me to "Aim high, it doesn't hurt the gun".  Time to start aiming.


----------



## littlelady

What’s Happening in Baltimore Perfectly Explained

http://www.youngcons.com/baltimore-riots-perfectly-explained/


----------



## PrchJrkr

littlelady said:


> What’s Happening in Baltimore Perfectly Explained
> 
> http://www.youngcons.com/baltimore-riots-perfectly-explained/


----------



## Ciao99

*Demographics*



Larry Gude said:


> I disagree.
> 
> It is easy to say those things as though that's all it takes and, for some, that IS all it takes. A Thomas Sowell will find away. However, when we're talking about the masses, the simple fact of the matter is that, as a whole, we have far too few good jobs and far too many low skill people available to do the low skill jobs. There is also no excess of mid and upper skill jobs. The simple fact of the matter is we have far too many people and nowhere near enough jobs and that is a factor of the double whammy of so many jobs gone over seas coupled with huge leaps in productivity including automation. Hell, you can't even just go milk cows. They have a machine for that. Instead of 10 jobs milking cows most anyone can do, you need one trained mechanic. Where do all those people go? They become dependent on welfare.
> 
> Both parties screwed these last two generations royally. Demographics were about to pay off, big time, as the boomers started retiring en masse. Runaway immigration means $8-10 an hour jobs coupled to a system that isn't going anywhere that pays American's $8-10 to sit on their ass. So, the jobs cost $16-20 anyway with all those unproductive mouths being fed.
> 
> Individuals can and will find a way. The great mass in the middle is the issue. There are no jobs and if everyone in Baltimore, a city with something like 40% of the population working for the city, a stunning number, did everything suggested, get a hair cut and get a real job, there'd still be no jobs for most. It's just that simple.
> 
> :shrug:



I have to say that runaway immigration is not an issue in Baltimore. In fact the lack of immigration from Latin America and Asia is a testament to the lack of job opportunities for low skill labor. This majority Black city doesn't even attract immigrants from Africa. Baltimore's demographics are majority African-American, with smaller pockets of ethnic whites. Here's a breakdown of all ethnicities in Baltimore:

http://theamericanmosaic.blogspot.com/2015/05/baltimore-ethnicity.html


----------



## littlelady

Ciao99 said:


> I have to say that runaway immigration is not an issue in Baltimore. In fact the lack of immigration from Latin America and Asia is a testament to the lack of job opportunities for low skill labor. This majority Black city doesn't even attract immigrants from Africa. Baltimore's demographics are majority African-American, with smaller pockets of ethnic whites. Here's a breakdown of all ethnicities in Baltimore:
> 
> http://theamericanmosaic.blogspot.com/2015/05/baltimore-ethnicity.html



You would be surprised how many illegal immigrants MD has had to absorb.  Also, don't believe everything you read on the internet.  Welcome to the forum! I am new, too!


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> You would be surprised how many illegal immigrants MD has had to absorb.  Also, don't believe everything you read on the internet.  Welcome to the forum! I am new, too!



I like you.


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> I like you.



You are creepy.  I have seen other posts by you to me and others.  You are the reason the internet is a scary place.  If we choose to participate then we take our chances.  Just wanted to let you know what I think.  I will not respond to you again.


----------



## RoseRed

littlelady said:


> You are creepy.  I have seen other posts by you to me and others.  You are the reason the internet is a scary place.  If we choose to participate then we take our chances.  Just wanted to let you know what I think.  I will not respond to you again.



I think you hurt his feelings.


----------



## littlelady

RoseRed said:


> I think you hurt his feelings.



Doubt that.  You can just tell how some people come across on the internet.  It is an inferiority complex or something going on.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Hank, you're a good guy in my book.  I know you do good IRL, some people are bad online and IRL.


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> You would be surprised how many illegal immigrants MD has had to absorb.  Also, don't believe everything you read on the internet.  Welcome to the forum! I am new, too!



  I thought you just moved here - and you're up on MD demographics?


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> I thought you just moved here - and you're up on MD demographics?



Yes.  I grew up with parents who kept up with politics.   I am their child. And,what does moving somewhere new have to do with anything?  It is all the same no matter what state you live in.


----------



## Bay_Kat

littlelady said:


> Yes.  I grew up with parents who kept up with politics.   I am their child. And,what does moving somewhere new have to do with anything?  It is all the same no matter what state you live in.



I've been in Florida for 5 years now and still am confused about the demographics.


----------



## littlelady

Bay_Kat said:


> I've been in Florida for 5 years now and still am confused about the demographics.



Florida is a hotbed of controversy.  Maybe, you should research more.  It couldn't hurt.  In fact, I read the other the day that north and south FL want to separate themselves and make different states.


----------



## RoseRed

littlelady said:


> Florida is a hotbed of controversy.  Maybe, you should research more.  It couldn't hurt.  In fact, I read the other the day that north and south FL want to separate themselves and make different states.



Perhaps you and your hub should move to California.


----------



## littlelady

RoseRed said:


> Perhaps you and your hub should move to California.



Why?  Worst state in the Union at this point.  It might be better if it just falls into the ocean instead of their politicians killing it a little bit at a time.  Your post didn't really make sense but I replied anyway.  You must be bored, and I am too!  LOL!


----------



## Bay_Kat

littlelady said:


> Why?  Worst state in the Union at this point.  It might be better if it just falls into the ocean instead of their politicians killing it a little bit at a time.  Your post didn't really make sense but I replied anyway.  You must be bored.



You remind me of a poster that stopped posting right about the time you started posting.  I'll play dumb and call it a coincidence. Maybe you just have a twin you don't know about.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> You are creepy.  I have seen other posts by you to me and others.  You are the reason the internet is a scary place.  If we choose to participate then we take our chances.  Just wanted to let you know what I think.  I will not respond to you again.



Thank you.


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Thank you.



Don't bet on that.


----------



## littlelady

Bay_Kat said:


> You remind me of a poster that stopped posting right about the time you started posting.  I'll play dumb and call it a coincidence. Maybe you just have a twin you don't know about.



Is this how you greet a new member?  This forum seems to be extra specially fun!  We can not only talk about current news issues but talk about members that have issues.  Glad I joined!


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> You remind me of a poster that stopped posting right about the time you started posting.  I'll play dumb and call it a coincidence. Maybe you just have a twin you don't know about.



I just can't put my finger on this!


----------



## Bay_Kat

littlelady said:


> Is this how you greet a new member?  This forum seems to be extra specially fun!  We can not only talk about current news issues but talk about members that have issues.  Glad I joined!



Well, according to you, you've been lurking for a while, so technically you're not really new, you know what's up and seem to know people on here better than some regulars.  

Oh, and good try.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> I just can't put my finger on this!



I know right?


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> I know right?



Maybe Hankaroo can help with this.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> Maybe Hankaroo can help with this.



Give it time, she'll be telling us how she makes Vrai money by her posts.


----------



## littlelady

Bay_Kat said:


> Well, according to you, you've been lurking for a while, so technically you're not really new, you know what's up and seem to know people on here better than some regulars.
> 
> Oh, and good try.



Yes, I am good at reading people.  It doesn't take that long.  If you need pointers on how to do that let me know.


----------



## Bay_Kat

littlelady said:


> Yes, I am good at reading people.  It doesn't take that long.  If you need pointers on how to do that let me know.



Believe me, I already know.


----------



## littlelady

Bay_Kat said:


> Believe me, I already know.



Good for you!  You obviously have some baggage on this forum and are working through it.  I wish you the best!


----------



## RoseRed

littlelady said:


> Good for you!  You obviously have some baggage on this forum and are working through it.  I wish you the best!



And you have some anger.


----------



## littlelady

RoseRed said:


> And you have some anger.



Where do you see anger in my posts?  Like I said some of you have issues that has nothing to do with me.  But keep posting.  I didn't know when I signed up here, it would be a gold mine of entertainment!  Thanks!


----------



## Bay_Kat

littlelady said:


> Where do you see anger in my posts?  Like I said some of you have issues that has nothing to do with me.  But keep posting.  I didn't know when I signed up here, it would be a gold mine of entertainment!  Thanks!



Several people here have you pegged and know who you are, but it's okay, we'll let you keep pretending you're new.


----------



## RoseRed

Bay_Kat said:


> Several people here have you pegged and know who you are, but it's okay, we'll let you keep pretending you're new.



We are a gold mine!


----------



## littlelady

Bay_Kat said:


> Several people here have you pegged and know who you are, but it's okay, we'll let you keep pretending you're new.



Wow. Some of you are obsessed.  It makes me think your lives are pitiful.  I am sorry for you.  I am new.  Take it or leave it or make yourselves look dumb and dumber.  Choices are everything.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Dixie said:


> So it's not just me.



Definitely not just you.


----------



## Lurk

littlelady said:


> Wow. Some of you are obsessed.  It makes me think your lives are pitiful.  I am sorry for you.  I am new.  Take it or leave it or make yourselves look dumb and dumber.  Choices are everything.



Unfortunately, this forum underwent a major architectural and operating revision and a group called 'The Hens' seems to have gone underground.  You may have stepped in it.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> Maybe Hankaroo can help with this.


----------



## Gilligan

Hank said:


> View attachment 108176


----------



## Larry Gude

Monello said:


> The author isn't asking any more of these folks.  And there are legions of people in similar circumstances that have risen above it all.   .



And there are legions of people who fail. What of them? What of the great depression? Were they not behaving properly? Not following suggestions to help themselves or were macro economics simply effed up enough that 25% of us couldn't find work no matter what? That good business's failed? 

I readily grant that we have no lack of lazy people all too ready to blame someone else. However, the simple fact of the matter is that our economy, cost of energy, demands for insurance, the stunning way the wealth of the nation has been simply taken to protect the rich and well off the last 8 years, the immigration issue, cost of schooling, there are enormous structural problems that simply impact the mass of American's. Individuals can and will always find a way and that should be supported and encouraged. I'm simply looking for agreement that, as a society, we've ####ed ourselves, enormously, and are just starting to reap what we sowed; the beginning of the decline of America to a dependency state. 

We have a lot of old people and a declining middle class that just hopes their 401k will get them to retirement and sustain them as they struggle to bear the enormous demands of the old both in medical and living costs coupled with a shrinking birth rate below replacement and a dramatic transformation cultural to an assimilated population as well as an impending collapse of big city black folks who've been screwed over both by uncontrolled immigration and the desire to use them to promote dependency. 

You're job is gone. I shipped it over seas. Here, you need me. Your job is gone. Someone who doesn't even speak your language took it for less. Here, have some stuff. 

That's what the parties have done. The GOP because it could care less. Business is business. The D's because, well, I'll let them speak for themselves.


----------



## littlelady

Lurk said:


> Unfortunately, this forum underwent a major architectural and operating revision and a group called 'The Hens' seems to have gone underground.  You may have stepped in it.



I don't really know what you are saying, but it sounds funny! LOL!


----------

